# Καταγγελίες για παραποίηση εγγράφου - Χαμένοι από τη μετάφραση



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2022)

Novartis: Εξαφάνισαν ονόματα από έγγραφο - Απάντηση - κόλαφος απ' τη μεταφράστρια​https://www.efsyn.gr/ellada/dikaios...an-onomata-apo-eggrafo-apantisi-kolafos-ap-ti

Εξαφάνισαν τα ονόματα Λοβέρδου, Φρουζή και Μανιαδάκη στη μετάφραση επίσημου εγγράφου της δικογραφίας • Δεν φταίμε εμείς λέει το ΥΠΕΞ και δείχνει ιδιώτες μεταφραστές • Απάντηση-κόλαφος απ' τη μεταφράστρια • Να λογοδοτήσει η κυβέρνηση, λέει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΠΣ • Για «λάσπη» μιλάει ο πρώην υπουργός του ΠΑΣΟΚ
Φουντώνουν τα ερωτήματα για την παραποίηση εγγράφου των αμερικανικών αρχών σχετικά με τη Novartis, που κατήγγειλε η πρώην εισαγγελέας κατά της Διαφθοράς Ελένη Τουλουπάκη. Η κ. Τουλουπάκη καταγγέλλει ότι απ' τη μετάφραση εγγράφου που συμπεριλαμβάνεται στη δικογραφία εξαφανίστηκαν το όνομα του Ανδρέα Λοβέρδου και η αναφορά σε χρηματισμό του με 20.000 ευρώ, καθώς και τα ονόματα των Κωνσταντίνου Φρουζή και Νίκου Μανιαδάκη.
Μετά την ανακοίνωση του συνηγόρου της κ. Τουλουπάκη, Βασίλη Χειρδάρη, ότι πρόκειται για έγγραφο που η ειδική ανακρίτρια απέστειλε «στην μεταφραστική υπηρεσία του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών για επίσημη μετάφραση, όπου μεταφράστηκε στα ελληνικά στις 12.04.2021», η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση ζήτησε εξηγήσεις απ' την κυβέρνηση και συγκεκριμένα «από το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών και διενέργεια έρευνας από τις αρμόδιες δικαστικές αρχές».
Το υπουργείο Εξωτερικών με ανακοίνωσή του αποποιείται κάθε ευθύνης και υποστηρίζει ότι «η Μεταφραστική Υπηρεσία του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών, η οποία καταργήθηκε με το Νόμο 4781/21, δεν είχε ως γνωστόν την αρμοδιότητα να προβαίνει σε έλεγχο του περιεχομένου μεταφράσεων». Σύμφωνα με το ΥΠΕΞ «το μεταφραστικό έργο εξετελείτο από τους συνεργαζόμενους ιδιώτες μεταφραστές, οι οποίοι ήταν οι αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνοι για το περιεχόμενο της μετάφρασης».
Πρόκειται για την υπηρεσία που η κυβέρνηση Μητσοτάκη κατήργησε από 1/9/2021 (δες αναλυτικά: Χαμένοι... χωρίς μετάφραση). 

Ωστόσο, με επιστολή της στην Αυγή η μεταφράστρια Δέσποινα Καρατζά που ανέλαβε τη μετάφραση του εγγράφου αναφέρει ότι στο κείμενο που παρέδωσε, εμπεριέχονται τα επίμαχα ονόματα και στοιχεία. Συγκεκριμένα, μεταξύ άλλων, αναφέρει: «Λέγεται ότι δεν αναφέρονται τα ονόματα τεσσάρων (4) ατόμων που εμπλέκονται στην υπόθεση. Από μια γρήγορη ματιά στη μετάφραση μου που ανέσυρα, βλέπω όχι μόνο τα ονόματα αυτά αλλά και τις ιδιότητες τους. Καθώς και άλλα ονόματα. Άρα, για να με κατηγορήσει οποιοσδήποτε για παραποίηση, θα πρέπει να προσκομίσει το κείμενο – πηγή που είχα στη κατοχή μου και μετέφρασα στην μετάφραση μου της 12 Απριλίου 2021».

Για την ταμπακιέρα ο Ανδρέας Λοβέρδος δεν είπε κουβέντα, παρά επιτέθηκε στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που τον κατηγόρησε ότι «επιμένει στη λάσπη».

«Δεν μας εκπλήσσει η απάντηση του κ. Λοβέρδου, ακολουθεί την πάγια τακτική του κόμματος της Novartis: πουλάει τρέλα και ποντάρει στη μιντιακή ασυλία που απολαμβάνει», απάντησε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΠΣ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2022)

Το σταθερά αξιόπιστο Documento καθώς και οι αντίπαλοι της κυβέρνησης θα βγάλουν τα δικά τους συμπεράσματα, προσπαθώντας να ξαναζωντανέψουν το σκάνδαλο (ή «σκάνδαλο») Novartis. Εγώ πάλι που δεν έχω πειστεί ότι υπάρχει σκάνδαλο Novartis, τουλάχιστον έτσι που ήθελε να το παρουσιάσει ο Παπαγγελόπουλος, έχω κάποιες απορίες και ελπίζω να λυθούν.


Η εφημερίδα έβαλε αρχικά στο στόχαστρο τον Λοβέρδο ενώ βλέπουμε ότι έχουν αφαιρεθεί και άλλα ονόματα (Φρουζή, Μανιαδάκη, Πατούλη)
Τι νόημα θα είχε να το κάνει αυτό η μεταφράστρια; (Η ίδια πάντως ισχυρίζεται ότι άλλη μετάφραση παρέδωσε.)
Τι νόημα θα είχε να το κάνει αυτό κάποιος υπάλληλος φιλικά προσκείμενος στην κυβέρνηση ή σε κάποιον από τους προαναφερθέντες; Κρίνεται η υπόθεση από ένα πρόσωπο που εξαφανίζεται σε μία μετάφραση;
Cui bono;

Υποθέτω ότι όσοι ασχολούνται με την υπόθεση θα έχουν να μας πουν περισσότερα και δεν θα σπεύσουν να βγάλουν συμπεράσματα όπως κάνει η εφημερίδα. Η οποία ισχυρίζεται: «Έρχεται βόμβα μεγατόνων στην υπόθεση Novartis». Μπα, εκλογές έρχονται και κάποιοι είπαν να βγάλουν τα ζόμπι για βόλτα…


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2022)

Η μεταφράστρια αποκλείεται να το έκανε, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Εδώ λάθη βλέπουμε στο πρωτότυπο και τα μεταφέρουμε στη μετάφραση για να μην έχουμε ευθύνη παραποίησης του πρωτοτύπου. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσες φορές χρειάστηκε να πατήσω πόδι σε δικηγόρους που θέλανε να λέει άλλα η μετάφραση γιατί ουσιαστικά δεν τους βόλευε επακριβώς το λεκτικό του πρωτοτύπου για την υπόθεσή τους. Τώρα τα υπόλοιπα θα φανούν, ή και δεν θα φανούν


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2022)

Τα επίσημα έγγραφα (πρωτότυπο, μετάφραση) έχουν παρουσιαστεί πουθενά; Και αν πρόκειται για έγγραφο του 2017, με βάση το οποίο ασκήθηκε δίωξη κλπ, γιατί η επίσημη μετάφραση δόθηκε να γίνει το 2021;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2022)

Είναι σοβαρά ερωτήματα αυτά, Ντοκ. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε ελαφρά τη καρδία να απορρίψουμε ως ανάξια λόγου την υπόθεση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> Είναι σοβαρά ερωτήματα αυτά, Ντοκ. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε ελαφρά τη καρδία να απορρίψουμε ως ανάξια λόγου την υπόθεση.


Κάθε άλλο. Είναι απορίας άξιο ποιος αποφάσισε σε ένα έγγραφο που δεν είναι καν Classified και δεν αποτελεί κατάθεση μάρτυρα να παραποιήσει στοιχεία, αν πιστέψουμε ότι η μετάφραση περιείχε τα ονόματα αλλά το έγγραφο βρέθηκε χωρίς τα ονόματα στα χέρια του συνήγορου της κ. Τουλουπάκη.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 3, 2022)

Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι κάποιος υπάλληλος του Υπ.Εξ., μόλις παρέλαβε τη μετάφραση, έσβησε τα συγκεκριμένα ονόματα - είτε κατόπιν εντολής, είτε με δική του πρωτοβουλία (και σε μια φυσιολογική χώρα, θα είχε ήδη ξεκινήσει έρευνα για το ποιος ήταν υπεύθυνος για την ανάθεση της μετάφρασης).
Στα δικά μας, τώρα, μου κάνει εντύπωση η απάντηση της μεταφράστριας: «από μια γρήγορη ματιά στη μετάφραση μου»;! Αν έστελνα εγώ επιστολή σε εφημερίδα για ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα, θα είχα ψάξει το κείμενο από χίλιες μεριές και θα έστελνα και παραθέματα του πρωτοτύπου και της μετάφρασης. Άσε που είναι αντιφατικό να λες αφενός «βλέπω τα ονόματα» και αφετέρου «να ψάξετε να βρείτε τι πρωτότυπο μού είχαν δώσει» (υπονοώντας ότι ούτε στο πρωτότυπο υπήρχαν τα ονόματα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2022)

Ο μόνος τρόπος να αποδείξουμε ότι έχουμε κάνει καλά τη δουλειά μας σε αυτή την ψηφιακή εποχή είναι αν έρθει κάποιος υπεύθυνος της Αρχής Ψηφιακής Ασφάλειας και δει στο ταχυδρομείο μας ότι το αρχείο που στείλαμε συνημμένο στο μήνυμά μας προς τον παραλήπτη είναι έτσι ακριβώς που το περιγράφουμε. Η απόδειξη είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολη αν έχουμε απλώς ανεβάσει το αρχείο σε σέρβερ του πελάτη.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 3, 2022)

Πρέπει να είναι εξαιρετικά κακόπιστος κάποιος για να αμφισβητήσει τα παραθέματα ενός μεταφραστή, ιδίως αφού ξέρει ότι μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που λες και να εξακριβωθεί ποιος λέει αλήθεια.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2022)

Ο Βαξεβάνης πάντως κατέθεσε μηνυτήρια αναφορά κατά της μεταφράστριας και παντός υπευθύνου, προφανώς θεωρεί ότι η μεταφράστρια το έκανε επίτηδες: Μηνυτήρια αναφορά Βαξεβάνη κατά της μεταφράστριας του ΥΠΕΞ και παντός υπευθύνου για το παραποιημένο έγγραφο του FBI


Δεν ξέρω εδώ τι έχει γίνει, αλλά θεωρώ τουλάχιστον απαράδεκτο να μην τηρείται αρχείο πρωτοτύπων τόσο στο ΥπΕξ όσο και από την επαγγελματία που ανέλαβε τη μετάφραση. Δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε κάτι από το 2021 και μετά, πάντως ως τότε νομίζω ότι τα έγγραφα δίνονταν για μετάφραση σε φυσική μορφή και οι μεταφραστές παρέδιδαν επίσης σε φυσική μορφή, οπότε ίσως να μην υπάρχει ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο για τίποτα. Θυμάμαι μάλιστα χαρακτηριστικά ότι σου έλεγαν να μην παραδώσεις τα πρωτότυπα έγγραφα αλλά επικυρωμένα αντίγραφα για την περίπτωση που χαθούν.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 3, 2022)

Μπορεί να μη θεωρεί υπεύθυνη τη μεταφράστρια αλλά δεν μπορεί να μηνύσει το Υπουργείο, οπότε λέει «ας τα βρει η δικαιοσύνη».


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2022)

Βλέπω επίσης ότι λέει πως παρέλαβε και παρέδωσε τα έγγραφα στη γραμματεία του ΥΠΕΞ σε έντυπη μορφή. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν έλαβε αρχεία ηλεκτρονικά; Πραγματικά με ξεπερνάει η εν λόγω διαδικασία, και όπως λέει και η Παλάβρα παραπάνω είναι απαράδεκτο να μην τηρείται αρχείο. Αν η μετάφραση είχε ανατεθεί και παραδοθεί ηλεκτρονικά, ή *και *ηλεκτρονικά, θα υπηρχε τρόπος επαλήθευσης.

Να αναλογιστούμε επίσης ότι η μετάφραση για να γίνει δεκτή από το δικαστήριο πρέπει να είναι επικυρωμένη, και σύμφωνα με το ισχύον τυπικό της επικύρωσης η μετάφραση πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από το πρωτότυπο. Οπότε έχουμε: επικυρωμένη μετάφραση συνοδευόμενη από επικυρωμένο φωτοαντίγραφο του πρωτοτύπου. (όπως γίνεται στις επικυρώσεις από δικηγόρους και από αποφοίτους Ιονίου για τις γλώσσες εργασίας τους βάσει ΠΔ).

Εν προκειμένω δεν ξέρω αν η επικύρωση έγινε από την ίδια τη μεταφράστρια ή σε επόμενο στάδιο ελέγχου (?) από το ΥΠΕΞ. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να επικυρώνει η μεταφράστρια η οποία φέρει και την ευθύνη της μετάφρασής της βάζοντας τη σφραγίδα και την υπογραφή της στα εκτυπωμένα έγγραφα. 

Αν το επικυρωμένο ακριβές αντίγραφο του πρωτοτύπου περιλαμβάνει τα ονόματα δεν μπορεί κανείς να ισχυριστεί ότι της είχε δοθεί πρωτότυπο χωρίς τα ονόματα. Αντίστοιχα όμως, αν αυτή έχει επικυρώσει τη μετάφραση, αυτό εγείρει τα παραπάνω ερωτήματα ως προς το αν η ίδια παρέδωσε και επικύρωσε εκτυπωμένη την πλήρη μετάφραση, και άρα αν πραγματοποιήθηκε παρέμβαση σε δεύτερο χρόνο (με συνεπακόλουθα ερωτήματα του ποιος πήρε, αν πήρε, τη σφραγίδα της για να επικυρώσει στις ενώσεις των σελίδων κτλ) ή αν όντως παρέδωσε μετάφραση χωρίς τα ονόματα, και αν αυτό οφείλεται σε αμέλεια ή σε δόλο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2022)

dharvatis said:


> Μπορεί να μη θεωρεί υπεύθυνη τη μεταφράστρια αλλά δεν μπορεί να μηνύσει το Υπουργείο, οπότε λέει «ας τα βρει η δικαιοσύνη».


Πάντως, από την ανασύσταση της υπηρεσίας και έπειτα, το ΥπΕξ αναγράφει ρητά στη σελίδα του ότι οι μεταφράσεις γίνονται από ιδιώτες μεταφραστές, οπότε στην καλύτερη περίπτωση απλώς θα αναγκάσει τη μεταφράστρια να πληρώνει δικηγόρους για να αποδείξει τι πραγματικά συνέβη και στη χειρότερη θα την οδηγήσει σε καταδίκη και όλα αυτά όταν θα τελεσιδικήσει η υπόθεση μετά από χρόνια. Της δημιουργεί τεράστιο πρόβλημα που σίγουρα θα την επηρεάσει και επαγγελματικά. Αν το κάνει για να στραφεί εμμέσως κατά του υπουργείου, σημαίνει ότι, αν μη τι άλλο, δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τι θα πάθει η μεταφράστρια στην πορεία.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2022)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, από την ανασύσταση της υπηρεσίας και έπειτα, το ΥπΕξ αναγράφει ρητά στη σελίδα του ότι οι μεταφράσεις γίνονται από ιδιώτες μεταφραστές, οπότε στην καλύτερη περίπτωση απλώς θα αναγκάσει τη μεταφράστρια να πληρώνει δικηγόρους για να αποδείξει τι πραγματικά συνέβη και στη χειρότερη θα την οδηγήσει σε καταδίκη και όλα αυτά όταν θα τελεσιδικήσει η υπόθεση μετά από χρόνια. Της δημιουργεί τεράστιο πρόβλημα που σίγουρα θα την επηρεάσει και επαγγελματικά. Αν το κάνει για να στραφεί εμμέσως κατά του υπουργείου, σημαίνει ότι, αν μη τι άλλο, δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τι θα πάθει η μεταφράστρια στην πορεία.


Έτσι είναι ως προς τις επιπτώσεις στην μεταφράστρια, απλώς επισημαίνω ότι η μετάφραση κατά τα λεγόμενα και της ίδιας στην Αυγή, έγινε με το παλιό σύστημα, μέσω ΥΠΕΞ.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 3, 2022)

Δεν φαντάζομαι ότι θα φτάσει μέχρι το δικαστήριο η υπόθεση, ελπίζω ότι η μήνυση θα αποσυρθεί όταν δημοσιευτούν περισσότερα στοιχεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> Είναι σοβαρά ερωτήματα αυτά, Ντοκ. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε ελαφρά τη καρδία να απορρίψουμε ως ανάξια λόγου την υπόθεση.


Μια απάντηση για τη μυστηριώδη πορεία του εγγράφου, πέρα από το μεταφραστικό μέρος, όπου δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω αν υπάρχουν πρωτόκολλα παράδοσης παραλαβής, πώς παραδόθηκε στη μεταφράστρια το έγγραφο -ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ έγγραφο, αν υπάρχουν σφραγίδες και υπογραφές κάπου κλπ, ίσως μάς δίνει μια βοήθεια να καταλάβουμε τι γίνεται η επόμενη τοποθέτηση του Ανδ. Λοβέρδου στο ΦΒ. Ίσως και όχι. (Η έμφαση δική μου, επειδή αφορούν προηγούμενη απορία μου).

*Andreas Loverdos*​*5 ώρ.* ·

Τελικά ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν μυαλώνεται. Και δεν μυαλώνεται γιατί η σχέση του με τη Δημοκρατία είναι χαλαρή έως ανύπαρκτη.
Η δική μου ανακοίνωση δεν αφορούσε μεταφράσεις κειμένων και άλλα τέτοια συναφή. Με αυτά είναι προφανέστατο ότι εγώ δεν έχω καμμία ανάμειξη. Ούτε έχω, ούτε θα μπορούσα να έχω. Προσωπικά εστίασα στο γεγονός ότι για άλλη μια φορά ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έβαλε στο στόμα του το όνομά μου.

*Στην υπόθεση αυτή το μείζον είναι πως το έγγραφο της 25ης Μαΐου 2017 η τότε εισαγγελέας διαφθοράς το απέκρυπτε συστηματικά και επίμονα από την Βουλή γιατί από αυτό προκύπτει σαφώς πως ο ένας κουκουλοφόρος στην Ελλάδα ήταν κουκουλοφόρος και στις ΗΠΑ, πράγμα που σημαίνει πως παρανόμως χαρακτηρίστηκε εδώ ως μάρτυρας δημοσίου συμφέροντος*. _Το συγκεκριμένο έγγραφο, στο οποίο μεταξύ άλλων αναφερόταν και το όνομά μου, το κατέθεσε στην Προανακριτική της Βουλής ο Αντεισαγγελέας ΑΠ Ι. Αγγελής. Έκτοτε συμπεριελήφθη σε τρεις τουλάχιστον δικογραφίες: στο Πόρισμα της Προανακριτικής της Βουλής, στη δικογραφία ενώπιον του Ειδικού Δικαστηρίου, αλλά και στη δική μου δικογραφία. Στην τελευταία μάλιστα το κατέθεσα εγώ ο ίδιος στην Ανακρίτρια κυρία Μ.Μπόνζου στις 20 Απριλίου 2020. Έχει, λοιπόν, συμπεριληφθεί με τα ονόματα μέσα τουλάχιστον σε όλες τις ανωτέρω δικογραφίες και έχει αξιολογηθεί πολλαπλώς._

Τέλος, ως γνωστόν, στο Ειδικό Δικαστήριο δεν κρίνομαι εγώ, αλλά οι κατηγορούμενοι, των οποίων ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ εξακολουθεί και σήμερα να είναι ο πολιτικός συνήγορος.

Ξεκαθαρίζω: πρώτον, όταν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα χρησιμοποιεί το όνομά μου για τέτοιου είδους λασπολογίες, θα παίρνει τις σκληρές απαντήσεις που απαιτεί η στάση του. Και δεύτερον, αφού επιμένουν στις αντιδημοκρατικές πρακτικές των κοινών σκευωρών, θα με βρίσκουν απέναντί τους και για πιο σοβαρά ζητήματα. Αυτό απαιτεί η Δημοκρατία και το Κράτος Δικαίου.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2022)

Διαβάζοντας για το θέμα καταλαβαίνω ότι το έγγραφο, παρόλο που χρονολογείται από το 2017, εισήχθη στη δικογραφία μόλις το 2021 Καταλαβαίνω επίσης ότι αν και μη διαβαθμισμένα, τα έγγραφα αυτά συνοδεύονταν από ρήτρες μη χρησιμοποίησής τους σε ποινικές διαδικασίες και λοιπούς περιοριστικούς όρους, και ότι, επομένως, δεν έχουν αξιολογηθεί ούτε χρησιμοποιηθεί ουσιωδώς. Σχετικά δείτε απόσπασμα από εδώ:
_Το πλέον εντυπωσιακό είναι το γεγονός ότι τα συγκεκριμένα έγγραφα, πλην εκείνου με ημερομηνία 18 Ιανουαρίου 2017, που εστάλη στην πρώην εισαγγελέα ∆ιαφθοράς, Ελένη Ράικου, δεν είναι πρωτοκολλημένα, υπογράφονται από τον νόμιμο εκπρόσωπο του «legal attaché Office – US Embassy – Athens – Greece» Αριστείδη Παπαδάκο, περιέχουν πληροφορίες, που σκοπό έχουν «την καθοδήγηση της έρευνας» και περιέχουν «ρήτρα μη χρησιμοποιήσεώς των», με εξαίρεση δύο έγγραφα (με ημερομηνίες 13-11-2017 και 23-1-2018) στα οποία οι Αμερικανοί δίδουν περιορισμένη άδεια χρήσης, μόνον ως προς τα άτομα που ονομαστικώς αναφέρονται σε αυτά._

Για τις ημερομηνίες εισαγωγής στη δικογραφία και μετάφρασης λέει σχετικά η κ. Τουλουπάκη:
"
_Το ανωτέρω από 25.05.2017 έγγραφο του FBI έχει καταστεί από μέρους σας στοιχείο της άνω δικογραφίας ήδη από την 8-1-2021, ημερομηνία κατά την οποία εισφέρθηκε στη δικογραφία από τον Αντεισαγγελέα του Αρείου Πάγου κ. Ι. Αγγελή, ως Σχετικό υπ` αρ. 14, όπως προκύπτει από την έκθεση εγχείρισης επ` αυτού.

Ακολούθως εσείς, αποστείλατε το ανωτέρω από 25.05.2017 έγγραφο του FBI στην μεταφραστική υπηρεσία του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών για επίσημη μετάφραση, όπου μεταφράστηκε στα ελληνικά στις 12.04.2021 από την μεταφράστρια κα Δ. Καρατζά και φέρει τον αριθμό Φ092.22/1757, με την ένδειξη:

«Ακριβής μετάφραση από την αγγλική του συνημμένου εγγράφου, Αθήνα, 12 Απριλίου 2021. Μεταφράστρια, Δ. Καρατζά»
θέτοντας και την υπογραφή της, με βεβαίωση του γνησίου αυτής με εντολή του Υπουργού Εξωτερικών και σφραγίδα της Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας από την Διευθύντρια (κ.α.α.), Ευφροσύνη Ριτσώνη."_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2022)

Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω όμως:

Αφού μπήκαν στη δικογραφία -έστω το 8-1-2021, όπως λέει κι ο Λοβέρδος και η Τουλουπάκη- σε τι γλώσσα μπήκαν; Και εκεί αναφέρονταν τα ονόματα ή όχι;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2022)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω όμως:
> 
> Αφού μπήκαν στη δικογραφία -έστω το 8-1-2021, όπως λέει κι ο Λοβέρδος και η Τουλουπάκη- σε τι γλώσσα μπήκαν; Και εκεί αναφέρονταν τα ονόματα ή όχι;


Στη δικογραφία εισήχθη το πρωτότυπο, στην αγγλική δηλαδή, έγγραφο, στο οποίο αναφέρονταν τα ονόματα. Ωστόσο για να ληφθεί υπόψη ένα σχετικό στο ακροατήριο πρέπει να είναι μεταφρασμένο.
Η υπόθεση έχει μεγάλο μεταφραστικό ενδιαφέρον καθώς, πέραν του προφανούς, της ευθύνης, δηλαδή, που μπορεί να υπέχει ένας μεταφραστής που επικυρώνει, υπάρχει και η άλλη διάσταση που συχνά ξεχνάμε εμείς οι μεταφραστές, ότι δηλαδή οι μεταφράσεις μας συχνά παράγουν δίκαιο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2022)

Εφόσον έχει συμπεριληφθεί το έγγραφο στη δικογραφία στα αγγλικά στην πλήρη του μορφή, ας διατάξει επιτέλους το δικαστήριο αυτεπαγγέλτως τη μετάφραση του εγγράφου από πραγματογνώμονα, όπως έχει το δικαίωμα, να τελειώνουμε. Πραγματικά έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι ότι έγινε πολύ κακό για το τίποτα και ότι θα τρέχουν τη συνάδελφο στα δικαστήρια χωρίς λόγο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2022)

Palavra said:


> Εφόσον έχει συμπεριληφθεί το έγγραφο στη δικογραφία στα αγγλικά στην πλήρη του μορφή, ας διατάξει επιτέλους το δικαστήριο αυτεπαγγέλτως τη μετάφραση του εγγράφου από πραγματογνώμονα, όπως έχει το δικαίωμα, να τελειώνουμε. Πραγματικά έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι ότι έγινε πολύ κακό για το τίποτα και ότι θα τρέχουν τη συνάδελφο στα δικαστήρια χωρίς λόγο.


Εφόσον υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα, ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι η όλη φασαρία. Είναι ηλίθιοι οι Έλληνες δικαστές, αν τους δείξει ο ενδιαφερόμενος το πρωτότυπο στα αγγλικά και το μεταφρασμένο στα ελληνικά, να μη δουν ότι λείπουν ονόματα;

Και δεν έχει τέτοιο δικαίωμα κάθε κατηγορούμενος (που εδώ είναι η Τουλουπάκη, αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά;)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2022)

Επίσης, εγώ όπως όλοι ξέρουμε δικηγόρος δεν είμαι, και σίγουρα θα περάσει κάποιος να με διορθώσει, αλλά εξ όσων γνωρίζω υπάρχει και δυνατότητα να ληφθούν υπόψη τα έγγραφα στο πλαίσιο διαδικασίας, ακόμα και αν δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί (και γενικώς αν δεν συμμορφώνονται με τον εκάστοτε απαιτούμενο τύπο).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2022)

Μα εδώ δεν τίθεται απλά θέμα πλήρωσης των τυπικών δικονομικών απαιτήσεων για την αποδοχή ή απόρριψη ενός σχετικού. Αν κάνετε τον κόπο να διαβάσετε τις δηλώσεις της κυρίας Τουλουπάκη, που πράγματι, Ντοκ, είναι κατηγορούμενη για τη μη νόμιμη δίωξη του κ. Λοβέρδου, επικαλείται ότι συντρέχει *δολιότητα *στην παραποιημένη μετάφραση, στην οποία θα βασίσει τον αμυντικό της ισχυρισμό, ότι δηλαδή πλήττεται το κύρος της ανακριτικής διαδικασίας με παραποίηση κρίσιμου στοιχείου της δικογραφίας και προσπάθεια εξαφάνισης και αποκλεισμού από τη δικογραφία των στοιχείων από τα οποία προκύπτει η αθωότητά της, όπως υποστηρίζει.

Δεν είναι, λοιπόν, πολύ κακό για το τίποτα, ούτε γίνεται φασαρία έτσι για να γίνεται. Καλώς ή κακώς, η πλήρωση των δικονομικών απαιτήσεων σε ένα κράτος δικαίου είναι απαραίτητη και μπορεί να κρίνει την έκβαση μιας υπόθεσης εξίσου με την ουσία της. Ειδικά εσύ, Παλάβρα, κάτι πρέπει να ξέρεις.

Δυστυχώς για τη μεταφράστρια νομίζω ότι θα εμπλακεί -άδικα θεωρώ- σε μια δικαστική περιπέτεια, η οποία φρονώ ότι δεν θα αποτρεπόταν ακόμη και μήνυση να μην έκανε ο κ. Βαξεβάνης, καθώς ήταν σίγουρο ότι θα υπήρχε παρέμβαση εισαγγελέα για τη διερεύνηση των καταγγελιών.
Θεωρώ επίσης ότι είναι απαράδεκτο να βγάζει την ουρίτσα του το ΥΠΕΞ και να κοιτάζει τη Γιαδικιάρογλου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2022)

Πάντως, για να κάνω και το πολιτικό μου σχόλιο, ο καλός δημοσιογράφος (NOT) Μπαξεβάνης υπέβαλε τη μηνυτήρια αναφορά του και έβγαλε κιόλας και το πόρισμα στην καλή του εφημερίδα (NOT).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2022)

Εντωμεταξύ, αν πιάσουμε τα κενά και τις αστοχίες του ΥΠΕΞ και του τωρινού καθεστώτος, σε επίπεδο GDPR, εν γένει προστασίας ευαίσθητων πληροφοριών, διασφάλισης ποιότητας, κτλ. δεν θα τελειώσουμε ποτέ. Θα ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρία να ανασκουμπωθούν οι αρμόδιοι και να το κοιτάξουν λίγο καλύτερα γιατί δυστυχώς ακόμη και ένα μεσαίο μεταφραστικό γραφείο εφαρμόζει καλύτερες και περισσότερες δικλείδες ασφαλείας από το περίφημο ΥΠΕΞ και τους μεταφραστές του. Αυτή ίσως να είναι μια καλή συζήτηση για το αμιγώς μεταφραστικό κομμάτι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> Μα εδώ δεν τίθεται απλά θέμα πλήρωσης των τυπικών δικονομικών απαιτήσεων για την αποδοχή ή απόρριψη ενός σχετικού. Αν κάνετε τον κόπο να διαβάσετε τις δηλώσεις της κυρίας Τουλουπάκη, που πράγματι, Ντοκ, είναι κατηγορούμενη για τη μη νόμιμη δίωξη του κ. Λοβέρδου, επικαλείται ότι συντρέχει *δολιότητα *στην παραποιημένη μετάφραση, στην οποία θα βασίσει τον αμυντικό της ισχυρισμό, ότι δηλαδή πλήττεται το κύρος της ανακριτικής διαδικασίας με παραποίηση κρίσιμου στοιχείου της δικογραφίας και προσπάθεια εξαφάνισης και αποκλεισμού από τη δικογραφία των στοιχείων από τα οποία προκύπτει η αθωότητά της, όπως υποστηρίζει.
> 
> Δεν είναι, λοιπόν, πολύ κακό για το τίποτα, ούτε γίνεται φασαρία έτσι για να γίνεται. Καλώς ή κακώς, η πλήρωση των δικονομικών απαιτήσεων σε ένα κράτος δικαίου είναι απαραίτητη και μπορεί να κρίνει την έκβαση μιας υπόθεσης εξίσου με την ουσία της. Ειδικά εσύ, Παλάβρα, κάτι πρέπει να ξέρεις.
> 
> ...


Εντάξει, ο κατηγορούμενος έχει δικαίωμα να λέει ό,τι θέλει, εμείς μπορούμε να εξετάζουμε ορθολογικά τον ειρμό των ισχυρισμών του. Κι εδώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τη δολιότητα για ένα θέμα γνωστό στο πανελλήνιο. Εντάξει, δεν ξέρω τα δικανικά και τα τυπολατρικά, αλλά και πάλι, όλα μου φαίνονται πολύ ανακάτωμα σε θολά νερά.

Επίσης, άλλο ένα που δεν έχω καταλάβει. Ξέρουμε ποιος ανέθεσε τη συγκεκριμένη μετάφραση (όχι την προηγούμενη που όπως λέει ο Λοβέρδος έχει συμπεριληφθεί αλλού) και ποιο έγγραφο κατέθεσε στο ΥπΕξ; Γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή, ο μόνος που μοιάζει να προσπαθεί να ωφεληθεί από το μετάφραση-γκέιτ είναι η κ. Τουλουπάκη, για την οποία ξέρουμε ότι το έκρυβε 3 χρόνια.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2022)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εντάξει, ο κατηγορούμενος έχει δικαίωμα να λέει ό,τι θέλει, εμείς μπορούμε να εξετάζουμε ορθολογικά τον ειρμό των ισχυρισμών του.


Εμείς ή η δικαιοσύνη; Όταν ένα ελάττωμα του τύπου συνιστά το θεμέλιο πάνω στο οποίο εγείρεται ένας νομικός ισχυρισμός, παύει να είναι τυπολατρικό το ζήτημα, Ντοκ, και αυτό είναι κάτι που πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό ανεξαρτήτως πολιτικής τοποθέτησης.

Το γιατί τα έγγραφα του FBI έμειναν στο συρτάρι δεν το γνωρίζω, και είναι κάτι που με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω. Άκουσα σε εκπομπή του press project δημοσιογράφο η οποία είναι κατηγορούμενη για σκευωρία να αναφέρει ότι αυτό έγινε επειδή υπήρχαν οι ρήτρες μη χρησιμοποίησής τους σε ποινική διαδικασία. Με άλλα λόγια ότι είχαν δοθεί ως κατευθυντήρια ένδειξη για τη διενέργεια των ερευνών και όχι ως αποδεικτικό στοιχείο που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως έχει. 

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τότε που αναφέρθηκε η ύπαρξη των εγγράφων αυτών, ο Γεωργιάδης δήλωνε ότι δεν γινόταν καμία αναφορά σε πολιτικά πρόσωπα στις εκθέσεις αυτές. Γεγονός παραμένει ότι δεν παραδόθηκαν ποτέ στην εξεταστική επιτροπή της Βουλής.

Από 'κει και πέρα, μπορώ να σου απαντήσω ότι τη μετάφραση ανέθεσε στο ΥΠΕΞ η τωρινή ανακρίτρια της υπόθεσης.

Δεν υπήρχε προηγούμενη μετάφραση, ακριβώς επειδή το έγγραφο, ενώ υπήρχε, ήταν σαν να μην υπήρχε. Ήταν αρχικά εκτός δικογραφίας και δεν είχε προσκομισθεί.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τότε που αναφέρθηκε η ύπαρξη των εγγράφων αυτών, ο Γεωργιάδης δήλωνε ότι δεν γινόταν καμία αναφορά σε πολιτικά πρόσωπα στις εκθέσεις αυτές. Γεγονός παραμένει ότι δεν παραδόθηκαν ποτέ στην εξεταστική επιτροπή της Βουλής.
> 
> Από 'κει και πέρα, μπορώ να σου απαντήσω ότι τη μετάφραση ανέθεσε στο ΥΠΕΞ η τωρινή ανακρίτρια της υπόθεσης.
> 
> Δεν υπήρχε προηγούμενη μετάφραση, ακριβώς επειδή το έγγραφο, ενώ υπήρχε, ήταν σαν να μην υπήρχε. Ήταν αρχικά εκτός δικογραφίας και δεν είχε πρπροσκομισθεί.


Το ΠΑΣΟΚ ωστόσο δηλώνει το αντίθετο, ότι η εξεταστική επιτροπή έχει ήδη λάβει υπόψη το έγγραφο σε πλήρη μετάφραση καθώς υπήρχε στη δικογραφία, και ζητάει κι αυτό τη διερεύνηση του θέματος της μετάφρασης μέσω ΥπΕξ:









ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΚΙΝΑΛ: Το έγγραφο για Novartis έχει κατατεθεί εδώ και χρόνια στη Βουλή χωρίς παραλείψεις - Να απαντήσει το ΥΠΕΞ για τη μετάφραση


Τι ανέφερε ο εκπρόσωπος Τύπου Δ. Μάντζος.




www.capital.gr





Έδιτ: οπότε αυτό, αν ισχύει, σημαίνει ότι όταν ήταν η Τουλουπάκη επιφορτισμένη με την υπόθεση είχε τη μετάφραση στη διάθεσή της, οπότε πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι συμβαίνει τώρα και γιατί ανατέθηκε εκ νέου μετάφραση.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2022)

Palavra said:


> Το ΠΑΣΟΚ ωστόσο δηλώνει το αντίθετο, ότι η εξεταστική επιτροπή έχει ήδη λάβει υπόψη το έγγραφο σε πλήρη μετάφραση καθώς υπήρχε στη δικογραφία, και ζητάει κι αυτό τη διερεύνηση του θέματος της μετάφρασης μέσω ΥπΕξ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μα βάσει της απόκρυψης των εγγράφων αυτών από την προανακριτική θεμελιώθηκαν κατά τον αντεισαγγελέα του Αρείου Πάγου, κ. Γιάννη Αγγελή, τ_α αδικήματα της κατάχρησης εξουσίας από τους εισαγγελείς Διαφθοράς καθώς μεταξύ άλλων δείχνουν πως η κυρία Ελένη Τουλουπάκη και οι στενοί της συνεργάτες λειτούργησαν "εκ του πονηρού" και χρησιμοποίησαν κατά το δοκούν ή απέκρυψαν άτυπες πληροφορίες που έλαβαν από τις αμερικανικές αρχές. _
Τετάρτη, 03-Ιουν-2020 08:55​https://www.capital.gr/epikairotita...-aporrita-kai-themelionoun-kataxrisi-exousias
===============
*https://www.bankingnews.gr/index.php?id=485150 Δευτέρα 24/02/2020 - 20:05 *

Την παρακράτηση κρίσιμων - για την έρευνα της Προανακριτικής - εγγράφων του FBI παραδέχεται επισήμως, η Ελένη Τουλουπακη με νέα σημερινή επιστολή της προς την Επιτροπή της Βουλής



===============
_Στην απάντηση της κ. Τουλουπάκη, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες από το Εφετείο, αναφέρεται ότι Αμερικανικό Γραφείο Ερευνών περιλαμβάνει στα επίμαχα έγγραφα ρήτρα, η οποία ορίζει ότι οι πληροφορίες που περιέχονται σε αυτά είναι για σκοπούς πληροφοριακούς και καθοδηγητικούς της έρευνας. Όπως φέρεται να αναφέρει η εισαγγελέας Διαφθοράς, τα έγγραφα της αμερικανικής αρχής τονίζουν ότι «οι πληροφορίες που περιέχονται στο παρόν έγγραφο δε μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε οποιαδήποτε νομική διαδικασία και δεν επιτρέπεται να γνωστοποιηθούν σε οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία του κράτους σας ή σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο κράτος, χωρίς την προηγούμενη άδεια των κεντρικών γραφείων του ομοσπονδιακού γραφείου ερευνών».
Παράλληλα η κ. Τουλουπάκη επικαλείται στην επιστολή της την σύμβαση δικαστικής συνδρομής με τις ΗΠΑ του έτους 2009, στην οποία περιέχονται περιορισμοί στην παροχή αποδεικτικών στοιχείων χωρίς την προηγούμενη συγκατάθεση των αρμόδιων αρχών των ΗΠΑ.









Τουλουπάκη: Δεν αποστέλλω έγγραφα χωρίς την άδεια του FBI


Απόλυτη ότι δεν θα αποστείλει στην εξεταστική επιτροπή της Βουλής τα απόρρητα έγγραφα του FBI που της ζητεί, εμφανίζεται η επικεφαλής της Εισαγγελίας κατά της Διαφθοράς Ελένη Τουλουπάκη.




www.naftemporiki.gr




_
Από την άλλη όμως:
_Πηγές της Προανακριτικής πάντως υπενθύμιζαν ότι η ίδια η κ. Τουλουπάκη είχε διαβιβάσει το 2018 στην πρώτη Επιτροπή για την υπόθεση Novartis που συγκροτήθηκε με βούληση της κυβερνώσας πλειοψηφίας ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, δύο αντίστοιχα εσωτερικά σημειώματα του FBI στα οποία αναφέρονταν αρχικά 7 και μετά τα 10 πολιτικά πρόσωπα, παρότι και εκείνα τα έγγραφα είχαν την ίδια ρήτρα απορρήτου.

Κατόπιν τούτου διατύπωναν το εύλογο ερώτημα, γιατί για εκείνα δεν είχε περιορισμό η κ. Τουλουπάκη ενώ για αυτά που κρατά τώρα στο συρτάρι της έχει._


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2022)

Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι έστω και να υπάρχει προηγούμενη μετάφραση, που εξ όσων έχω καταλάβει -και δεν διεκδικώ το αλάθητο γιατί η υπόθεση είναι περίπλοκη- δεν υπάρχει, τη μετάφραση ανέθεσε η ανακρίτρια, όχι η υπεράσπιση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2022)

Μα αυτό είναι από το 2020, ενώ εν έτει 2022 η αντιπολίτευση λέει ότι η ίδια το έχει εξετάσει αυτό το έγγραφο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2022)

I stand corrected, διαβάζω ότι τα είχε καταθέσει ο κ. Γιάννης Αγγελής το 2020 πράγματι είχαν εισαχθεί στη δικογραφία, όχι όμως της έρευνας που διεξήγαγε η Τουλουπάκη, αλλά στην προδικασία της σκευωρίας, δηλαδή κατά της Τουλουπάκη, υπό την ανακρίτρια, κυρία Αλεβιζοπούλου.
Η οποία πράγματι είχε την προηγούμενη μετάφραση στα χέρια της, αλλά διέταξε νέα μετάφραση.
Κι εμένα μου εγείρονται ερωτήματα. 
Να μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι εκκρεμεί η απόφαση του συμβουλίου πλημμελειοδικών για την παραπομπή (συνέχιση) ή όχι του κ. Λοβέρδου για δωροληψία στο πλαίσιο Novartis, και για να συσχετιστεί με το θέμα μας, η Τουλουπάκη έχει υποβάλει αίτημα στην Αλεβιζοπούλου να διαβιβαστεί η σωστή μετάφραση στο συμβούλιο πλημμελειοδικών (*κάτι που συνιστά νέο στοιχείο καθώς δεν είχε συμπεριληφθεί στην προηγούμενη δικογραφία κατά του κ. Λοβέρδου. Υπενθυμίζω ότι τα αδικήματά του είχαν παραγραφεί βάσει του νόμου περί ευθύνης υπουργών)

Έδιτ: και για να μη λέμε μόνο για τον Λοβέρδο, αφορά και τον Μανιαδάκη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> Εμείς ή η δικαιοσύνη


Εμείς, ως πολίτες, που βλέπουμε τώρα μια περίεργη ιστορία (όπως αναδύθηκε και από τη συζήτησή μας εδώ) να χρησιμοποιείται με ανορθόδοξο (για μη νομομαθή μάτια) τρόπο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 4, 2022)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμείς, ως πολίτες, που βλέπουμε τώρα μια περίεργη ιστορία (όπως αναδύθηκε και από τη συζήτησή μας εδώ) να χρησιμοποιείται με ανορθόδοξο (για μη νομομαθή μάτια) τρόπο.


Να κάνω εγώ την ερώτηση, λοιπόν. Πώς θα έπρεπε, κατά τη γνώμη σου, και κατά τη γνώμη όσων είπαν ότι δεν είναι δα και μεγάλο θέμα, να αντιμετωπιστεί η υπόθεση αυτή; 

Υπάρχει ένα σοβαρό θέμα λαθροχειρίας σε μια σημαντική ποινική υπόθεση με τεράστιες πολιτικές προεκτάσεις. Θυμίζω ότι έχουν μπει υποθέσεις στο αρχείο, εκκρεμεί μια υπόθεση δωροληψίας στο συμβούλιο πλημμελειοδικών, διώκονται εισαγγελείς, πρώην υπουργοί δικαιοσύνης και δημοσιογράφοι για σκευωρία. Και προκύπτει μια σοβαρή καταγγελία ότι σε κάποιο σημείο της διαδρομής του εγγράφου, είτε σε επίπεδο μεταφράστριας -που δεν το πιστεύω, προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων- είτε σε επίπεδο ΥΠΕΞ, είτε, ακόμα χειρότερα, σε επίπεδο δικαστικό, υπήρξε παραποίηση αποδεικτικού στοιχείου. Το οποίο, αφενός, παρά τον ισχυρισμό που προβάλλει ο κ. Λοβέρδος ότι υπήρχε, δεν έχει αξιολογηθεί από τη δικαιοσύνη γιατί δεν μπήκε στη δικογραφία παρά μόνο στην υπόθεση κατηγορίας για σκευωρία, και αφετέρου, παρά τα όσα λέτε παραπάνω, δικονομικά δεν μπορεί να ληφθεί υπόψη από τους δικαστές αν δεν είναι μεταφρασμένο στα ελληνικά. Ξέρουν αγγλικά οι δικαστές και οι εισαγγελείς, δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα.

Δεν θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί λοιπόν όλο αυτό; Τι προτείνετε να γίνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> I stand corrected, διαβάζω ότι τα είχε καταθέσει ο κ. Γιάννης Αγγελής το 2020 πράγματι είχαν εισαχθεί στη δικογραφία, όχι όμως της έρευνας που διεξήγαγε η Τουλουπάκη, αλλά στην προδικασία της σκευωρίας, δηλαδή κατά της Τουλουπάκη, υπό την ανακρίτρια, κυρία Αλεβιζοπούλου.
> Η οποία πράγματι είχε την προηγούμενη μετάφραση στα χέρια της, αλλά διέταξε νέα μετάφραση.
> *Κι εμένα μου εγείρονται ερωτήματα.*


Εμένα, πάλι, όχι. Και πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ θα ήθελα να είχε κρατήσει η μεταφράστρια το κείμενο που της δόθηκε. Γιατί η εντύπωσή μου (από όσα διαβάζω) είναι ότι κάποιοι παίζουν με προθεσμίες. Ας πούμε, πότε συνταξιοδοτείται η ανακρίτρια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> Δεν θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί λοιπόν όλο αυτό; Τι προτείνετε να γίνει;


Φυσικά πρέπει να διερευνηθεί. Αλλά χωρίς η διερεύνηση να γίνει αιτία παρακώλυσης των άλλων σε εξέλιξη σχετικών υποθέσεων.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2022)

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να απορώ πώς γίνεται η μεταφράστρια να έχει σωστή μετάφραση (αποκλείεται να τα φαντάστηκε τα ονόματα, άρα προφανώς της είχε δοθεί σωστό κείμενο), πώς γίνεται το έγγραφο να έχει συμπεριληφθεί στη δικογραφία από το 2020 ολόκληρο, να το έχει καταθέσει μάλιστα ο ίδιος ο Λοβέρδος, να το έχει εξετάσει η αρμόδια επιτροπή της Βουλής, αλλά τώρα ξαφνικά η Τουλουπάκη, που είναι και η ίδια κατηγορούμενη στην υπόθεση, ανακαλύπτει ότι το έγγραφο έχει παραποιηθεί - και έτσι λασπώνεται πρωτίστως η μεταφράστρια, που ξαφνικά βρίσκεται υπόδικη!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 4, 2022)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ εξακολουθώ να απορώ πώς γίνεται η μεταφράστρια να έχει σωστή μετάφραση (αποκλείεται να τα φαντάστηκε τα ονόματα, άρα προφανώς της είχε δοθεί σωστό κείμενο), πώς γίνεται το έγγραφο να έχει συμπεριληφθεί στη δικογραφία από το 2020 ολόκληρο, να το έχει καταθέσει μάλιστα ο ίδιος ο Λοβέρδος, να το έχει εξετάσει η αρμόδια επιτροπή της Βουλής, αλλά τώρα ξαφνικά η Τουλουπάκη, που είναι και η ίδια κατηγορούμενη στην υπόθεση, ανακαλύπτει ότι το έγγραφο έχει παραποιηθεί - και έτσι λασπώνεται πρωτίστως η μεταφράστρια, που ξαφνικά βρίσκεται υπόδικη!


Αυτό ακριβώς καλείται να απαντήσει η ανακρίτρια και το ΥΠΕΞ.
1) Γιατί ανατέθηκε νέα μετάφραση από την ανακρίτρια ενώ υπήρχε η παλαιότερη;
2) Ποια μετάφραση παραδόθηκε από τη μεταφραστρια. Η ορθή ή η παραποιημένη. Και, εφόσον παρέδωσε τη σωστή μετάφραση:
3) Σε ποιο στάδιο της διαδρομής παραποιήθηκε το έγγραφο.
4) Γιατί το ΥΠΕΞ πετάει το μπαλάκι στη μεταφράστρια επικαλούμενο τη μη ευθύνη των μεταφράσεων που διενεργούν οι ιδιώτες ενώ η μετάφραση εκπονήθηκε τον Απρίλιο και η μεταφραστική υπηρεσία του ΥΠΕΞ διαλύθηκε τέλος Αυγούστου;


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2022)

Εμένα μου έρχονται και άλλα ερωτήματα.
Μπορεί ένας μεταφραστής να διατηρεί αρχείο με τις μεταφράσεις που κάνει στις οποίες περιλαμβάνονται προσωπικά δεδομένα ή άλλες ευαίσθητες πληροφορίες; Φαντάζομαι ναι. GDPR?
Από την άλλη, γιατί δεν μεταφράζονται τα έγγραφα όπως έρχονται, αφού είναι επίσημη επικοινωνία; 
Και φυσικά, Παλ, εννοείται ότι θα τραβιέται η μεταφράστρια γιατί σιγά μην την σκεφτεί κανένας.
Όσο για την υπόθεση, πέφτω από τα σύννεφα για το ποσά που αναφέρονται, τόσο ψιλικατζήδες είμαστε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> 4) Γιατί το ΥΠΕΞ πετάει το μπαλάκι στη μεταφράστρια επικαλούμενο τη μη ευθύνη των μεταφράσεων που διενεργούν οι ιδιώτες ενώ η μετάφραση εκπονήθηκε τον Απρίλιο και η μεταφραστική υπηρεσία του ΥΠΕΞ διαλύθηκε τέλος Αυγούστου;


Μπερδεύτηκα. Αφού γνωρίζουμε ποια είναι η μεταφράστρια και υποθέτω ότι ανήκει στους εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες, υποθέτω επίσης ότι το ΥΠΕΞ είχε συνεργασία με εξωτερικούς μεταφραστές και προτού διαλύσει την εσωτερική υπηρεσία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2022)

SBE said:


> Όσο για την υπόθεση, πέφτω από τα σύννεφα για το ποσά που αναφέρονται, τόσο ψιλικατζήδες είμαστε;


Είπα να μην το σχολιάσω, αλλά το ίδιο σκέφτηκα κι εγώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2022)

Και μερικά ακόμα: το ότι υπήρχε περιορισμός στη χρήση των πληροφοριών είναι μάλλον γιατί οι πληροφορίες αυτές δεν ήταν προϊόν ένορκης κατάθεσης σε δικαστήριο αλλά προέκυπταν από την έρευνα του FBI για την υπόθεση, και επομένως τις δίνουν οι ΗΠΑ με τις σχετικές επιφυλάξεις. Επομένως αυτό το έγγραφο δεν είναι απόδειξη, είναι ένδειξη. Γιατί το συζητάμε σαν απόδειξη; Α, ξέχασα, βλ. Πάτρα...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2022)

Δεν είχε ποτέ εσωτερικούς μεταφραστές, αν δεν απατώμαι. Απλώς πήγαινες τα έγγραφα εκεί σε φυσική μορφή και τα έδιναν αυτοί στους μεταφραστές χωρίς να κάνουν κάποια επεξεργασία ή κάτι άλλο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2022)

Επίσης, το έγγραφο το είχε δει μέχρι και η Αυγή το 2020, αλλά ΚΑΙ η Τουλουπάκη, αλλά η Τουλουπάκη καταγγέλλει σκευωρία απόκρυψης ονομάτων, θα μας τρελάνουν μου φαίνεται:

"Τα δύο έγγραφα που κατέθεσε ο Ι. Αγγελής στην Προκαταρκτική Επιτροπή είναι *πανομοιότυπα*. Το ένα εστάλη στην Ελένη Ράικου όταν ήταν εισαγγελέας Διαφθοράς, στις 29 Δεκεμβρίου 2016, και το *δεύτερο εστάλη στη νυν εισαγγελέα Διαφθοράς Ελένη Τουλουπάκη *στις 25 Μαΐου 2017".


https://www.avgi.gr/politiki/356592...ne-tois-metritois-kybernitikoys-axiomatoyhoys


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 5, 2022)

SBE said:


> Εμένα μου έρχονται και άλλα ερωτήματα.
> Μπορεί ένας μεταφραστής να διατηρεί αρχείο με τις μεταφράσεις που κάνει στις οποίες περιλαμβάνονται προσωπικά δεδομένα ή άλλες ευαίσθητες πληροφορίες; Φαντάζομαι ναι. GDPR?
> Από την άλλη, γιατί δεν μεταφράζονται τα έγγραφα όπως έρχονται, αφού είναι επίσημη επικοινωνία;
> Και φυσικά, Παλ, εννοείται ότι θα τραβιέται η μεταφράστρια γιατί σιγά μην την σκεφτεί κανένας.
> Όσο για την υπόθεση, πέφτω από τα σύννεφα για το ποσά που αναφέρονται, τόσο ψιλικατζήδες είμαστε;


Εννοείται ότι οι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες θα πρέπει να υπογράφουν και NDA και Data processing agreement, καθώς για σκοπούς GDPR αποτελούν υποεκτελούντες την επεξεργασία. Δυστυχώς δεν το θεωρώ καθόλου αυτονόητο για το ΥΠΕΞ. Όσο για το αρχείο πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα, καθώς άντε και κάνεις όταν απαιτηθεί ανωνυμοποίηση του αρχείου ή διαγραφή κτλ. Τις μνήμες τι τις κάνεις;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 5, 2022)

Palavra said:


> Επίσης, το έγγραφο το είχε δει μέχρι και η Αυγή το 2020, αλλά ΚΑΙ η Τουλουπάκη, αλλά η Τουλουπάκη καταγγέλλει σκευωρία απόκρυψης ονομάτων, θα μας τρελάνουν μου φαίνεται:
> 
> "Τα δύο έγγραφα που κατέθεσε ο Ι. Αγγελής στην Προκαταρκτική Επιτροπή είναι *πανομοιότυπα*. Το ένα εστάλη στην Ελένη Ράικου όταν ήταν εισαγγελέας Διαφθοράς, στις 29 Δεκεμβρίου 2016, και το *δεύτερο εστάλη στη νυν εισαγγελέα Διαφθοράς Ελένη Τουλουπάκη *στις 25 Μαΐου 2017".
> 
> ...


Μα εννοείται ότι το είχε δει και η Τουλουπάκη, αφού η Τουλουπάκη είχε στα χέρια της τις εκθέσεις του FBI και δεν τις παρέδιδε ισχυριζόμενη ότι δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε νομική διαδικασία. Ο Αγγελής ήταν αυτός που υπέβαλε τις εκθέσεις, και όχι για τους σκοπούς του "σκανδάλου", αλλά για τους σκοπούς της "σκευωρίας". Το θέμα μας δεν είναι αν αυτά ήταν γνωστά ή όχι -παρόλο που ο Άδωνις έσκιζε τα ιμάτιά του ότι οι εκθέσεις δεν αναφέρονται σε πολιτικά πρόσωπα- γιατί όλος ο αριστερός Τύπος τα αναφέρει εδώ και δύο χρόνια ενώ ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΚΙΝΑΛ και ΝΔ τα αμφισβητούν. Το θέμα είναι ότι διατάχθηκε νέα μετάφραση η οποία *μπήκε στη δικογραφία της σκευωρίας παραποιημένη*. Και το ειδικό δικαστήριο δεν θα εκδικάσει βάσει του δημοσιεύματος της Αυγής, αλλά βάσει των σχετικών της δικογραφίας και των μαρτυρικών καταθέσεων. Ναι ή όχι; 

Εκτός πια αν, όπως καταλαβαίνω από τις απαντήσεις σας, δεν θεωρείτε και τόσο σοβαρό το θέμα, οπότε κατά τη γνώμη σας δεν έχει και νόημα να διερευνηθεί η υπόθεση, άλλωστε να μην χάνεται και χρόνος (2,5 χρόνια κρατάει η ανακριτική διαδικασία, πού χρόνος τώρα να αναθέσουμε νέα μετάφραση, τρέχουν οι προθεσμίες).

Άλλωστε, οι μάρτυρες αυτοί ήταν "*κουκουλοφόροι μάρτυρες*" όπως λένε ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΝΔ και άρα δεν έχουν αξιοπιστία. Ναι;

*Έχει ένα ενδιαφέρον, βέβαια, η απόσυρση του νομοσχεδίου για την ενσωμάτωση της οδηγίας υπέρ των προστατευόμενων μαρτύρων. *Έψαξα να σας παραθέσω Ναυτεμπορική, μην πάθετε και τίποτα από την πολλή Αυγή που σας βάζω  (είμαι γλυκούλα, το ξέρω)
Νέο επεισόδιο στη ΝΔ για τους προστατευόμενους μάρτυρες της Novartis​ 
Παρασκευή, 11 Μαρτίου 2022 07:18

*UPD:*07:21






*ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ/Παντελής Σαίτας*

*Του Μιχάλη Χατζηκωνσταντίνου
[email protected]*

Έντονες αντιδράσεις στο εσωτερικό της  ΝΔ  συνεχίζει να προκαλεί η απόπειρα του* υπουργείου Δικαιοσύνης* να ενσωματώσει στο εθνικό δίκαιο κοινοτική οδηγία υπέρ των προστατευόμενων μαρτύρων, με έξι γαλάζιους βουλευτές να καταθέτουν χθες ερώτηση στον αρμόδιο υπουργό, Κώστα Τσιάρα, και να *τον καλούν να καταργήσει το «πέπλο προστασίας» στους μάρτυρες της Novartis. *

Το πρώτο επεισόδιο της υπόθεσης εκτυλίχθηκε την Τετάρτη στην συνεδρίαση του υπουργικού Συμβουλίου υπό τον πρωθυπουργό *Κυριάκο Μητσοτάκη* όταν ο υπουργός Δικαιοσύνης *παρουσίασε νομοσχέδιο το οποίο περιλαμβάνει ρυθμίσεις σχετικά με την προστασία μαρτύρων δημοσίου συμφέροντος οι οποίοι αναφέρουν παραβιάσεις του κοινοτικού και εθνικού δικαίο*υ. Σύμφωνα με κυβερνητικές πηγές το εν λόγω νομοθέτημα «εισάγει για πρώτη φορά στο εσωτερικό δίκαιο ρυθμίσεις για την προστασία των μαρτύρων δημοσίου συμφέροντος» και «επιβάλλεται από το ενωσιακό δίκαιο» για ένα σύστημα διαύλων αναφοράς (εσωτερικών και εξωτερικού) «χωρίς τη θέσπιση του οποίου τα πρόσωπα δεν θα ενθαρρύνονταν να αποκαλύπτουν τις παραβιάσεις αυτές».* Ωστόσο, μετά από την έντονη αντίδραση του υπουργού Ανάπτυξης, Άδωνι Γεωργιάδη, ο υπουργός Δικαιοσύνης αναγκάστηκε να αποσύρει τις επίμαχες ρυθμίσεις παρά το γεγονός ότι η Ελλάδα έχει ήδη παραβιάσει την προθεσμία (17 Δεκεμβρίου 2021) που έχει δοθεί στα κράτη-μέλη για την ενσωμάτωση του συνόλου της κοινοτικής οδηγίας. *

Ερώτηση σχετικά με το επεισόδιο στη συνεδρίαση του υπουργικού συμβουλίου δέχθηκε χθες ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος, *Γιάννης Οικονόμου*, ο οποίος διαβεβαίωσε ότι «δεν υπήρξε καμία ένταση» και σημείωσε ότι το νομοσχέδιο «εγκρίθηκε και θα κατατεθεί στη Βουλή, σύμφωνα με τον κυβερνητικό προγραμματισμό, στην ώρα του». Ταυτόχρονα, όμως, ουσιαστικά παραδέχθηκε ότι υπήρξαν διαφωνίες λέγοντας ότι «στα Υπουργικά Συμβούλια υπάρχει εκτεταμένη και αναλυτική συζήτηση, με όλους να καταθέτουν τις απόψεις τους». 

Το ζήτημα, όμως, δεν έληξε εκεί καθώς λίγες ώρες αργότερα έξι βουλευτές της ΝΔ κατέθεσαν ερώτηση στη Βουλή καλώντας τον υπουργό Δικαιοσύνης να λάβει μέτρα προς κατεύθυνση ακριβώς αντίθετη με τις προβλέψεις της κοινοτικής οδηγίας. Ειδικότερα οι βουλευτές Μίλτος Χρυσομάλλης, Διονύσης Ακτύπης, Δημήτρης Βαρτζόπουλος, Στέργιος Γιαννάκης, Ξενοφών Μπαραλιάκος και Κωνσταντίνος Βλάσης ζήτησαν από τον κ. Τσιάρα να απαντήσει *«πόσο ακόμα θα συνεχισθεί η απαράδεκτη νομικά, ηθικά και πολιτικά διατήρηση ενός πέπλου προστασίας των αποδεδειγμένων ψευδομαρτύρων» και του ζήτησαν να απαντήσει «τι νομοθετικά μέτρα προτίθεται να προτείνει στη Βουλή». *

*Οι ερωτώντες βουλευτές της ΝΔ ζήτησαν επίσης από τον κ. Τσιάρα «να ασκήσει τη σχετική αρμοδιότητά του» για τις καταγγελίες στις οποίες προχώρησε η πρώην εισαγγελέας διαφθοράς, Ελένη Τουλουπάκη, σε διακομματική επιτροπή του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου σχετικά με τις διώξεις που υφίσταται για την υπόθεση Novartis*. Πιο συγκεκριμένα ρώτησαν μεταξύ άλλων εάν ήταν ενήμερα τα δικαστικά όργανα διοίκησης της Δικαιοσύνης για την κλήση και εμφάνιση της κυρίας Τουλουπάκη καθώς και εάν έχει υποπέσει εκείνη «σε νέα πειθαρχικά παραπτώματα». Περαιτέρω, ζήτησαν ουσιαστικά να τεθεί σε αργία η κυρία Τουλουπάκη. «Πώς είναι δυνατόν η κυρία Τουλουπάκη, ούσα υπόδικη και μάλιστα για τόσο σοβαρές κατηγορίες, να ασκεί ακωλύτως τα καθήκοντά της και να μην έχει τεθεί σε προσωρινή αργία όπως προβλέπει ο νόμος;» ρώτησαν τον κ. Τσιάρα. 

Σα δε ντρέπεται η Τουλουπάκη που βγαίνει και μιλάει, κατηγορούμενη πράμα για εγκληματική οργάνωση, σε διακομματικές επιτροπές και μας ρεζιλεύει;;  Για όποιον δε βαριέται, αυτά είπε σαδεντρέπεται:
Παραβιάσεις του κράτους δικαίου καταγγέλλει στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο η Τουλουπάκη​ efsyn.gr 

Ενώπιον της Επιτροπής Διαφθοράς του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου παραβρέθηκε η πρώην εισαγγελέας του Αρείου Πάγου, ξεδιπλώνοντας αναλυτικά το κουβάρι της υπόθεσης Novartis. [...]
Οι δέκα πυλώνες της υπόθεσης​Η Ελένη Τουλουπάκη παρουσίασε στην Επιτροπή κατά της Διαφθοράς του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου τους δέκα βασικούς πυλώνες της υπόθεσης Novartis. Σύμφωνα με την κατάθεση της, όπως αναφέρει το tvxs, είναι οι εξής:
«1) Αρχικώς *τα ερευνηθέντα πολιτικά πρόσωπα στράφηκαν κατά των whistleblowers, καταθέτοντας σωρεία μηνύσεων εναντίον τους και απαιτώντας επίμονα την άρση του καθεστώτος προστασίας και την αποκάλυψη της ταυτότητάς του*ς.
2) Στη συνέχεια, στράφηκαν με σωρεία μηνύσεων και πειθαρχικών αναφορών εις βάρος εμού και των συνεργατών μου εισαγγελέων, *με την κατηγορία της σκευωρίας κατά της Δημοκρατίας. *Όλα ερευνήθηκαν από την δικαστική εξουσία και τέθηκαν στο αρχείο.
3) Λίγο μετά τις εκλογές του 2019, κατόπιν πρότασης των βουλευτών της νυν κυβέρνησης, συστήθηκε προανακριτική επιτροπή στη Βουλή, για να ερευνήσει τον τέως αναπληρωτή Υπουργό Δικαιοσύνης για θέματα διαφθοράς, για "σκευωρία" που φερόταν να τέλεσε στην υπόθεση Novartis. Κατά τις καταγγελίες, συνεργοί του ήμασταν εμείς, οι Εισαγγελείς διαφθοράς, αλλά και Δημοσιογράφοι που ερευνούσαν την ίδια υπόθεση.
Η προανακριτική επιτροπή αποτελείτο κατά πλειοψηφία από βουλευτές του κυβερνώντος κόμματος και ενεργούσε στη διαδικασία αυτή ως οιονεί εισαγγελέας. Δηλαδή, στα ίδια πρόσωπα συνέπιπταν οι ιδιότητες του μηνυτή, του κατηγόρου – εισαγγελέα και, για κάποιους, και του ερευνώμενου, κατά παράβαση της βασικής ελεγκτικής αρχής ότι δεν μπορεί να συμπίπτουν στο ίδιο πρόσωπο οι συγκρουόμενες αντίρροπες ιδιότητες του ελεγκτή και ελεγχόμενου.
4) *Παράλληλα, ενώ εμείς, ως Εισαγγελία Διαφθοράς, συνεχίζαμε την έρευνα σε βάρος της φαρμακευτικής εταιρείας Novartis και των πολιτικών προσώπων, την ίδια στιγμή κατέστημεν ερευνώμενοι για τις ενέργειες μας αυτές από τα πολιτικά πρόσωπα, δια της προανακριτικής επιτροπής της Βουλής, και από την Εισαγγελία του Αρείου Πάγου, που ξεκίνησε νέα έρευνα εις βάρος μας.*
5) Ταυτόχρονα, γίνονταν συστηματικές προσπάθειες να μας αφαιρεθεί η υπόθεση και να περάσει σε άλλα χέρια. Το αίτημα μάλιστα υπέβαλε ο Άρειος Πάγος, δια του ανώτατου Εισαγγελέα του, προς την Ολομέλεια του Εφετείου Αθηνών, που όμως απορρίφθηκε.
6) Μετά την αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια αφαίρεσης της δικογραφίας από μας, η νομοθετική εξουσία προχώρησε στην ψήφιση πρωτοφανούς *νομοθετικής ρύθμισης, με την οποία, προκειμένου να μας αφαιρεθεί η δικογραφία και, άρα, να σταματήσουμε την έρευνα, κατήργησε συλλήβδην την Εισαγγελία Διαφθοράς και, δια νόμου μας αφαιρέθηκε «εν μια νυκτί» η υπόθεση Novartis και πέρασε σε άλλα χέρια.*
7) Στο μεταξύ, η εις βάρος μας έρευνα, που είχε ανατεθεί σε δύο ανεξάρτητους και ισόκυρους εισαγγελείς του Α.Π., κατά παράβαση της αρχής ne bis in idem, κατέληξε σε δύο εκ διαμέτρου διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους πορίσματα: το πρώτο μας απάλλασσε πλήρως, ενώ το δεύτερο και μεταγενέστερο ζητούσε τη δίωξή μου.
8) Τελικώς, ασκήθηκε μια άνευ προηγουμένου – ίσως και για τα διεθνή δικαστικά χρονικά- ποινική δίωξη, όχι από τη δικαστική εξουσία, αλλά από το κοινοβούλιο, εις βάρος όλων των εισαγγελέων διαφθοράς, δηλ. εμού και των συναδέλφων μου, καθώς και δημοσιογράφων, με βαρύτατες κατηγορίες, όπως αυτή της κατάχρησης εξουσίας και της εγκληματικής οργάνωσης.
9) Η δίωξη αυτή εναντίον μας ασκήθηκε από μη φυσικό δικαστή, χωρίς καμία προδικασία και κατά παράβαση του ne bis in idem.
*Πρόσφατα, επίσης, κληθήκαμε σε απολογία χωρίς καν μέσα στη δικογραφία να έχει συμπεριληφθεί παρά τα σχετικά επίμονα αιτήματά μας, η βασική δικογραφία της Novartis, την οποία εμείς ερευνούσαμε και από την οποία περίτρανα αποδεικνύεται η αθωότητά μας.
Να σημειώσω επιπλέον ότι μας δόθηκε προθεσμία για απολογία μόλις 15 ημερών, όταν η δικογραφία αριθμεί περί τις 300.000 σελίδες!*
10) Πέρα από αυτό το συντονισμένο σχέδιο ηθικής, ψυχικής και οικονομικής εξόντωσής μας, παράλληλα, σημαίνοντα κυβερνητικά πρόσωπα έχουν περιφρονήσει και απαξιώσει τόσο προκλητικά το κράτος δικαίου, ώστε έχουν φτάσει σε σημείο δημοσίως να προδικάζουν την ενοχή και την καταδίκη μας, πριν καν επιληφθούν και αποφασίσουν δικαστικά όργανα, παραβιάζοντας το ευρωπαϊκώς και διεθνώς κατοχυρωμένο τεκμήριο της αθωότητας και μετατρέποντας το σε προδικασθείσα βεβαιότητα ενοχής».
*Επιπλέον, η Ελένη Τουλουπάκη αναφέρθηκε στις δημόσιες τοποθετήσεις στελεχών της κυβέρνησης, όπως ο πρωθυπουργός Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης και ο ο Άδωνις Γεωργιάδης, οι οποίοι - ενώ οι εισαγγελείς βρίσκονταν υπό έρευνα - τοποθετούνταν δημόσια κάνοντας λόγο για «εγκληματική ομάδα».*
Κλείνοντας την κατάθεσή της, ζήτησε από την Επιτροπή κατά της Διαφθοράς να προχωρήσει στην ενεργοποίηση όλων των σχετικών ευρωπαϊκών και διεθνών ελεγκτικών μηχανισμών, ώστε «να ερευνηθούν όλα τα ανωτέρω» αλλά και να γίνουν «οι δέουσες ενέργειες».
Για την υπόθεση και την κατάθεση της πρώην επικεφαλής της Εισαγγελίας Διαφθοράς σχόλιο έκανε και ο ευρωβουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, Στέλιος Κούλογλου, που εισηγήθηκε στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο να παραστεί η Ελένη Τουλουπάκη ενώπιον της Επιτροπής Διαφθοράς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2022)

Το πιο αστείο θα είναι αν ισχύει κάτι που κυκλοφορεί στα τουήτα: ότι υπάρχουν δυο εκδοχές του εγγράφου, μια με τα ονόματα και μια χωρίς (κάτι που θα ήταν εύλογο αν κάποιος ήθελε να χρησιμοποιήσει το έγγραφο χωρίς να φανούν τα ονόματα, τώρα πια ξέρουμε γιατί) και, ίσως για να γίνει κάποια αντιπαραβολή, μήπως υπάρχουν και άλλες διαφορές, δόθηκε για μετάφραση *και* η έκδοση χωρίς τα ονόματα, μεταφράστηκε σωστά, και κάποιοι (τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια) γνωρίζοντας το μεταφραστικό σύστημα, προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν θέμα εκ του μη όντος παραλληλίζοντας διαφορετικά έγγραφα. Φυσικά, εδώ μπορεί η ανακρίτρια να ξεκαθαρίσει αμέσως το θέμα, αλλα προφανώς θα το κάνει υπηρεσιακά, αν και όταν της τεθεί επίσημα.

Νομίζω ότι μια βασική αρχή για να εξετάζει κανείς τέτοιες περίπλοκες ιστορίες είναι το *cui bono*, «τις ωφελείται». Και ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να δω τρόπο με τον οποίο μπορεί να ωφελείται από αυτή την ιστορία ο Λοβέρδος, ο οποίος ήδη κατέθεσε το μεταφρασμένο από την Τουλουπάκη έγγραφο όπου αναφέρεται ονομαστικά. Διαβάζω όμως κάτι περίεργα (για εμένα) νομοτεχνικά, σύμφωνα με τα οποία αν δεν ασκηθεί δίωξη πριν από το τέλος Ιουνίου, οπότε συνταξιοδοτούνται πολλοί ανώτατοι δικαστικοί που ήταν εν ενεργεία κατά την επίδικη περίοδο, δεν θα είναι δυνατή η σύσταση του Ανώτατου Ειδικού Δικαστηρίου. Μεταφέρω αυτή την πληροφορία με κάθε επιφύλαξη ως μη ειδικός, επειδή δεν μπορώ να αξιολογήσω ποιος θα ήταν ο ωφελημένος από μια τέτοια εξέλιξη.

Θα ήταν πολύ διασκεδαστική υπόθεση αν ισχύουν κάποια από όλα αυτά, αντάξια ασπόμαυρης μαρξιστικής κωμωδίας. Των αδερφών Μαρξ, εννοώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> 8) Τελικώς, ασκήθηκε μια άνευ προηγουμένου – ίσως και για τα διεθνή δικαστικά χρονικά- ποινική δίωξη, όχι από τη δικαστική εξουσία, αλλά από το κοινοβούλιο, εις βάρος όλων των εισαγγελέων διαφθοράς, δηλ. εμού και των συναδέλφων μου, καθώς και δημοσιογράφων, με βαρύτατες κατηγορίες, όπως αυτή της κατάχρησης εξουσίας και της εγκληματικής οργάνωσης.
> 9) Η δίωξη αυτή εναντίον μας ασκήθηκε από μη φυσικό δικαστή, χωρίς καμία προδικασία και κατά παράβαση του ne bis in idem.
> *Πρόσφατα, επίσης, κληθήκαμε σε απολογία χωρίς καν μέσα στη δικογραφία να έχει συμπεριληφθεί παρά τα σχετικά επίμονα αιτήματά μας, η βασική δικογραφία της Novartis, την οποία εμείς ερευνούσαμε και από την οποία περίτρανα αποδεικνύεται η αθωότητά μας.*
> *Να σημειώσω επιπλέον ότι μας δόθηκε προθεσμία για απολογία μόλις 15 ημερών, όταν η δικογραφία αριθμεί περί τις 300.000 σελίδες!*



Όλι, είναι σαφές ότι η Τουλουπάκη θεωρεί τον εαυτό της θύμα δικαστικών διώξεων και αμύνεται ανάλογα. Όμως δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί απευθύνεται στο άσχετο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο (!!) και όχι σε ευρωδικαστικές αρχές με περίεργα μισόλογα όπως αυτά τα δυο που διάλεξα πιο πάνω και σχολιάζω στη συνέχεια. Ή ίσως καταλαβαίνω: επειδή στο ΕΚΒ θα πάρει την επιστολή κάποιος φιλικά της προσκείμενος Ε/Β, θα κάνει μια ερώτηση, θα την ανεβάσει σε τουήτ, και θα την δούμε την επόμενη μέρα σε πρωτοσέλιδα στην Αθήνα, ξαναμασημένα όλα αυτά, με τίτλους όπως «στο ΕΚΒ το σκάνδαλο της δίωξης Τουλουπάκη».

(Δεν είναι φανταστικό σενάριο, είδαμε τον μηχανισμό πρόσφατα με το ανέκδοτο για τη «Διεθνή Ελευθεροτυπία».)

Όμως, ειλικρινά:

*Της άσκησε η Βουλή *(ως κοινοβουλευτική αρχή, όπως αφήνει να εννοηθεί) *ποινική δίωξη; *Σοβαρά, τώρα; Δεν ξέρει το σύνταγμα και το πότε λειτουργεί η Βουλή δικαστικά;

*Η δικογραφία που αριθμεί 300.000 σελίδες* δεν είναι αυτή που είχε στα χέρια της επί Ψ χρόνια; Θα βρει κάτι που της είχε διαφύγει; Το 15νθήμερο δεν της δίνεται για να απολογηθεί για τον φάκελο Νοβάρτις αλλά για ένα συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα: _*το θέμα του προστατευόμενου μάρτυρα και αν γνώριζε ότι κακώς χαρακτηρίστηκε ως τέτοιος*_.

Τέλος, για να μην ακούσω και την άλλη τσιχλόφουσκα: *Σκάνδαλο Νοβάρτις προφανώς και υπήρξε.* Παγκόσμιο. Όπου εμπλέκονταν χιλιάδες γιατροί, φαρμακοποιοί, συνεδριομάνατζερ, πλασιέ, μέλη τεχνικών επιτροπών και όλα όσα έχουν έχει αποδειχτεί σε άλλες χώρες. Η Ελλάδα είναι η μοναδική χώρα όπου η έρευνα δεν στράφηκε προς αυτές τις κατευθύνσεις αλλά προς την «αποκάλυψη των αρχισυνωμοτών», δηλαδή αντίπαλων πολιτικών προσώπων, με αποτέλεσμα γελοίες κατηγορίες όπως και κατά υπηρεσιακού π/θ και την παρέλευση όλων των προθεσμιών για τη δίωξη «απλών» πολιτών. Από όλη την ιστορία, έχει απομείνει ότι κάποιος λίγδας δήλωσε έναντι αμοιβής στο FBI ότι ο Λοβέρδος δωροδοκήθηκε με 20.000 και ο λίγδας πήρε παρανόμως καθεστώς προστατευόμενου μάρτυρα ενώ η μαρτυρία του δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει ληφθεί υπόψη εξαρχής σύμφωνα με το δικό μας δίκαιο, και πάνω σε αυτή τη μαρτυρία στήθηκε ένα ολόκληρο θέατρο με τις δέκα κάλπες κλπ κλπ.

Όμως στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορείς να παίρνεις λεφτά για να καταγγείλεις κάποιον και να μένεις κρυφός. Και σε αντίθεση με το αμερικανικό σύστημα, θεωρώ το δικό μας πιο σωστό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 5, 2022)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όλι, είναι σαφές ότι η Τουλουπάκη θεωρεί τον εαυτό της θύμα δικαστικών διώξεων και αμύνεται ανάλογα. Όμως δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί απευθύνεται στο άσχετο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο (!!) και όχι σε ευρωδικαστικές αρχές με περίεργα μισόλογα όπως αυτά τα δυο που διάλεξα πιο πάνω και σχολιάζω στη συνέχεια. Ή ίσως καταλαβαίνω: επειδή στο ΕΚΒ θα πάρει την επιστολή κάποιος φιλικά της προσκείμενος Ε/Β, θα κάνει μια ερώτηση, θα την ανεβάσει σε τουήτ, και θα την δούμε την επόμενη μέρα σε πρωτοσέλιδα στην Αθήνα, ξαναμασημένα όλα αυτά, με τίτλους όπως «στο ΕΚΒ το σκάνδαλο της δίωξης Τουλουπάκη».
> 
> (Δεν είναι φανταστικό σενάριο, είδαμε τον μηχανισμό πρόσφατα με το ανέκδοτο για τη «Διεθνή Ελευθεροτυπία».)
> 
> ...



Άστα, Ντοκ, δεν μας τα λες σωστά:

Πρώτον:
Βάσει του από 15 Ιουλίου 2020 πορίσματος της προανακριτικής επιτροπής της Βουλής για τη λεγόμενη σκευωρία της Novartis, η οποία όρισε ότι:
_Βάσει του άρθρου 86 παράγραφος 4 τελευταίο εδάφιο του Συντάγματος η παραπομπή Υπουργού ενώπιον του Ειδικού Δικαστηρίου συμπαρασύρει και τους τυχόν συμμετόχους, όπως ο νόμος ορίζει. Το άρθρο 7 παράγραφος 1 του Ν.3126/2003 ορίζει τα εξής: «η άσκηση ποινικής δίωξης καταλαμβάνει υποχρεωτικά και τους τυχόν συμμετόχους, οι οποίοι εφεξής κατηγορούνται και δικάζονται μαζί με τον Υπουργό». Συνεπώς οι κατά τα ανωτέρω σημεία Χ.2., Χ.3, Χ.4 αναφερόμενοι έξι ή επτά συμμέτοχοι πρέπει υποχρεωτικά «να κατηγορηθούν» μαζί με τον Δ.Παπαγγελόπουλο._
Η παραπομπή=>_ *IΧ.2. *Να ανακοινωθούν (άρθρο 38 ΚΠΔ) στον Εισαγγελέα του Α.Π., την εποπτεύουσα την Εισαγγελία Διαφθοράς Αντεισαγγελέα του Α.Π., καθώς και τον Προϊστάμενο της Εισαγγελίας Πρωτοδικών Αθηνών (προκειμένου να συσχετισθούν με υφιστάμενες δικογραφίες) το παρόν Πόρισμα, καθώς και όλες οι πληροφορίες και τα στοιχεία που συγκεντρώθηκαν κατά τις εργασίες της Ειδικής Επιτροπής Ποινικής Προκαταρκτικής Εξέτασης της Βουλής, για την άσκηση ποινικής δίωξης για την ενδεχόμενη τέλεση των εγκλημάτων της κακουργηματικής και της πλημμεληματικής κατάχρησης εξουσίας (άρθρο 239 ΠΚ), της παράβασης καθήκοντος (άρθρο 259 ΠΚ), της εκβίασης (άρθρο 385 παρ.1 ΠΚ), της οργάνωσης και της συμμετοχής σε εγκληματική οργάνωση, περίπτωση συμμορίας (άρθρο 187 παρ.3 ΠΚ) *κατά της Εισαγγελέως Διαφθοράς Ελένης Τουλουπάκη* και των Επικούρων Εισαγγελέων Χρήστου Ντζούρα και Στυλιανού Μανώλη.)_

Η Ολομέλεια της Βουλής αποφάσισε, λοιπόν, βάσει του πορίσματος αυτού της προανακριτικής, την παραπομπή του Παπαγγελόπουλου, η οποία συμπαρέσυρε και την Τουλουπάκη. 
Εκεί αναφέρεται η κατηγορούμενη, η οποία ως εισαγγελέας μάλλον κάτι ξέρει από νομικά, τι λες;

Δεύτερον: Γιατί πήγε στη διακομματική επιτροπή κατά της διαφθοράς; Είναι ερώτημα αυτό; Για να υπάρχει η επιτροπή κάποιο ρόλο διαδραματίζει. Άλλωστε έχει καταθέσει 2 προσφυγές η Τουλουπάκη για τα θέματα αυτά στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο.

Τρίτον:Η δικογραφία, λοιπόν, που απαριθμεί 300.000 σελίδες, δεν είναι αυτούσια η δικογραφία που είχε καταρτίσει η ίδια όταν διερευνούσε το σκάνδαλο, αλλά αφορά τη δίωξη της σκευωρίας. Εμπεριέχει προφανώς σε μεγάλο βαθμό στοιχεία της προηγούμενης αλλά, για δες κάτι πράγματα, μάλλον θέλουν έλεγχο τα ρημάδια τα έγγραφα γιατί κοίτα να δεις τι προκύπτει καμιά φορά!

Τέταρτον: λες παραπάνω ότι κυκλοφορεί στο τουήτα ότι υπάρχουν 2 εκδοχές του εγγράφου και μήπως μεταφράστηκε αυτή χωρίς τα ονόματα. Μα πρώτον η μεταφράστρια κατά δήλωσή της παρέδωσε πλήρη μετάφραση με ονόματα. Και δεύτερον, μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι επικυρωμένες μεταφράσεις βάσει τυπικού υποβάλλονται συνημμένες με ακριβές αντίγραφο πρωτοτύπου. Οπότε αν το πρωτύπο λέει άσπρο και η μετάφραση λέει μαύρο, προφανώς και δεν μας ενδιαφέρει ποιες εκδοχές κυκλοφορούν στο άπειρο σύμπαν, αλλά σε ποια εκδοχή αφορά η επικυρωμένη μετάφραση. Άλλωστε και το λεκτικό της επικύρωσης πρέπει να αναφέρει ρητά ότι βεβαιώνεται ότι η παρούσα μετάφραση αφορά στο συνημμένο πρωτότυπο/ακριβές αντίγραφο του πρωτοτύπου κτλ.

Για λίγδες κτλ πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να μπω σε διαδικασία να συνομιλήσω με τέτοιους όρους. Θεωρώ όμως πρωτοφανές σε μια χώρα δικαίου να διώκονται δικαστικοί λειτουργοί και δημοσιογράφοι γιατί διερεύνησαν μια υπόθεση. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι 7 υποθέσεις μπήκαν στο αρχείο ακριβώς γιατί δεν βρέθηκαν στοιχεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> *Άστα, Ντοκ, δεν μας τα λες σωστά:*
> 
> Θεωρώ όμως πρωτοφανές σε μια χώρα δικαίου να διώκονται δικαστικοί λειτουργοί *και δημοσιογράφ*οι γιατί διερεύνησαν μια υπόθεση. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι 7 υποθέσεις μπήκαν στο αρχείο ακριβώς γιατί δεν βρέθηκαν στοιχεία.


(1) Πολύ σωστά τα είπα (και δεν νομίζω ότι σου μίλησα ποτέ με τέτοιο τόνο).

Από τα πρασινούλια που ανέβασες, δεν κατάλαβα πού παραπέμπει η Βουλή την Τουλουπάκη.

(2) Οι δημοσιογράφοι δεν διώκονται επειδή διερεύνησαν την υπόθεση αλλά επειδή συμμετείχαν εξωδημοσιογραφικά. Εκτός αν ζούμε σε άλλη χώρα.

Αλλά ναι, για να μη χαλάσουμε τις καρδιές μας, εγώ θα σταματήσω εδώ και θα περιμένω τις εξελίξεις.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 5, 2022)

drsiebenmal said:


> (1) Πολύ σωστά τα είπα (και δεν νομίζω ότι σου μίλησα ποτέ με τέτοιο τόνο).
> 
> από τα πρασινούλια που ανέβασες, δεν κατέλαβα πού παραπέμπει η Βουλή την Τουλουπάκη.
> 
> ...


Λυπάμαι που σε κακοκάρδισα, δεν ήταν πρόθεσή μου.

1) Τα πράσινα, είναι παράγραφος του ως άνω αναφερόμενου πορίσματος της προανακριτικής στην οποία απαριθμούνται, όπως και υπό τις άλλες αναφερόμενες παραγράφους, οι συμμέτοχοι στις πράξεις για τις οποίες παραπέμπεται ο Παπαγγελόπουλος. Στην παράγραφο αυτή αναφέρεται ονομαστικά η Τουλουπάκη. Στις άλλες παραγράφους αναφέρονται ονομαστικά οι δημοσιογράφοι. Είναι, επομένως, η παράγραφος στην οποία παραπέμπει το "διατακτικό", αν μου επιτραπεί αυτή η έκφραση, του πορίσματος, ότι τα υπό τις τάδε παραγράφους πρόσωπα πρέπει να παραπεμφθούν μαζί με τον Παπαγγελόπουλο ως συμμέτοχοι. 

2) Χωράει πάρα πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση το θέμα. Είμαστε σε μια χώρα που κατατάσσεται στις χαμηλότερες θέσεις ως προς την ελευθερία του Τύπου, του "Τσώρτσιλ”, “_Μωυσή_”, “_σιμουλτανέ_” και “τσιτάχ”, και προσφάτως, "*βαθυστόχαστου* πολιτικού παγκοσμίου εμβέλειας", και στη χώρα της λίστας Πέτσα, όπου ταΐστηκαν μέχρι και ανύπαρκτα σάιτ της τριτοτέταρτης υποστάθμης για να φάνε ορισμένοι και δεν άνοιξε ρουθούνι, στη χώρα που προκύπτουν αδιευκρίνιστα ποσά αλλά ΟΚ εμείς θα ασχοληθούμε με τον κακό Βεξαβάνη και την κακιά Παπαδάκου επειδή λειτούργησαν εξωδημοσιογραφικά (πχ η Παπαδάκου που διώκεται, κατηγορείται ότι προσπόρισε όφελος κατ' επάγγελμα από την έρευνά της γιατί πληρωνόταν από τα ΜΜΕ στα οποία εργαζόταν, φοβερό επιχείρημα).

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, θα δούμε. Προσωπικά δεν είμαι και πολύ αισιόδοξη γιατί ΜΜΕ και δικαιοσύνη προφανώς και δεν λειτουργούν ανεξάρτητα. Θα δείξει. Καλή συνέχεια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2022)

Πίσω στα γλωσσικά γρήγορα προτού αρχίσουμε να μαλλιοτραβιόμαστε. Αφήστε, έχουμε το Facebook για να γράφει ο καθένας τα πολιτικά μανιφέστα του.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 5, 2022)

nickel said:


> Πίσω στα γλωσσικά γρήγορα προτού αρχίσουμε να μαλλιοτραβιόμαστε. Αφήστε, έχουμε το Facebook για να γράφει ο καθένας τα πολιτικά μανιφέστα του.


Δε νομίζω ότι μαλλιοτραβήχτηκε κανείς, και το επίπεδο της συζήτησης ήταν αρκετά υψηλό, νομίζω. Κατατέθηκαν ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις και τεκμηριωμένες εκατέρωθεν, ούτε νομίζω ότι έγραψα κανένα μανιφέστο, Νίκελ. Ωστόσο από μέρους μου η συζήτηση εξαντλήθηκε και εννοείται δεν έχουμε λόγο να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2022)

Συγγνώμη για την έκρηξή μου, αλλά, όταν διαβάζω αυτά τα περί «χώρας που κατατάσσεται στις χαμηλότερες θέσεις ως προς την ελευθερία του Τύπου», δεν θεωρώ ότι καταθέτει κανείς την ώριμη και ανεξάρτητη σκέψη του αλλά μάλλον κολλάει εδώ μέσα κάποια κομματική φουσκότσιχλα. Γυαλίζει το μάτι μου όταν διαβάζω στα μίντια για τον «ανελεύθερο Τύπο» της Ελλάδας και ξέρω πολύ καλά πώς μεθοδεύτηκε το συγκεκριμένο αφήγημα. Αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα για διαφορετικό νήμα...


----------



## Earion (Jun 6, 2022)

Εγώ, έχοντας διαβάσει όλα τα προηγούμενα, εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω τι *πολιτικό *γεγονός παράγει αυτό το συμβάν.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 6, 2022)

Μα δεν είναι πολιτικό γεγονός η αλλοίωση, από υπαλλήλους υπουργείου, ενός εγγράφου δικογραφίας που αφορά πολιτικά πρόσωπα;


----------



## Earion (Jun 6, 2022)

dharvatis said:


> Μα δεν είναι πολιτικό γεγονός η αλλοίωση, από υπαλλήλους υπουργείου, ενός εγγράφου δικογραφίας που αφορά πολιτικά πρόσωπα;


Αλλοίωση (όχι από υπάλληλο υπουργείου) ενός εγγράφου που είναι γνωστό από παλιά και υπάρχει παραπάνω από μία φορά στη δικογραφία. Ευθύνες για την αλλοίωση μπορεί να αναζητηθούν και να επιβληθούν κυρώσεις. Σε τι αλλάζει αυτό τα πολιτικά δεδομένα δεν καταλαβαίνω. Ανατρέπεται ο πολιτικός χαρακτήρας της υπόθεσης (δίωξη κατά δέκα πολιτικών αντιπάλων χωρίς στοιχεία);


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 7, 2022)

Δεν έχει καμία σημασία το πόσες φορές υπάρχει το έγγραφο ή το αν η δίωξη είναι αστήρικτη - αν εξετάσουμε το ίδιο το ενδεχόμενο της παραποίησης ενός εγγράφου με αποκλειστικό σκοπό την προστασία πολιτικών εν ενεργεία, δεν μπορούμε παρά να το θεωρήσουμε πολιτικό ζήτημα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 7, 2022)

Επανέρχομαι, ενώ είχα πει ότι δεν θα το κάνω, για να μπουν μερικά πράγματα στη θέση τους. Χωρίς καμία ιδεολογική τοποθέτηση, μανιφέστα ή τσιχλόφουσκες, θα παραθέσω απλά και ξερά γεγονότα, γιατί αναφέρονται ορισμένα πράγματα που δεν ισχύουν.

1) Για τη μετάφραση γνωρίζουμε μόνο ότι έχει γίνει παραποίηση (κάποιοι πλέον λένε στο πρωτότυπο, όπου εκεί περιπλέκεται ακόμη περισσότερο η ιστορία), και δεν ξέρουμε από ποιον και σε ποιο στάδιο. Δεν μπορεί να προεξοφληθεί ότι δεν έγινε από υπάλληλο υπουργείου ή δικαστικής αρχής. Απαιτείται διερεύνηση με τη δέουσα σοβαρότητα καθώς αν μη τι άλλο θίγεται το κύρος του ΥΠΕΞ και της δικαιοσύνης.

2) Δεν γνωρίζουμε αν και ποια εκδοχή του εγγράφου εμπεριέχεται στη δικογραφία του κ. Λοβέρδου. Η Τουλουπάκη για τον λόγο αυτόν κατέθεσε το ορθό έγγραφο στο Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών γιατί εκκρεμεί η απόφαση του Συμβουλίου Πλημελειοδικών για τη συνέχιση ή αρχειοθέτηση της δίωξης του κ. Λοβέρδου. Ομοίως έχει ζητήσει τη δικογραφία του και η Παπαδάκου, η δημοσιογράφος που διώκεται.

3) Η δικαιοσύνη δεν έχει αποφανθεί ακόμη για τον κ. Λοβέρδο. Παραπέμφθηκε για δωροληψία, την υπόθεση ανέλαβε η κ. Γλυκερία Ιωαννίδου, η οποία μετά από 2 χρόνια κατά τη διάρκεια των οποίων δεν διενέργησε ανακριτικές πράξεις επικαλούμενη αναρμοδιότητα, ζήτησε την αρχειοθέτηση της υπόθεσης με τον ισχυρισμό της παραγραφής βάσει νόμου περί ευθύνης υπουργών. Ο εισαγγελέας Κασωτάκης απέρριψε τον ισχυρισμό αυτόν, αναφέροντας ότι το σκεπτικό της ανακρίτριας δεν έχει «κανένα νομικό έρεισμα«, «επιφέρει δικονομική ανωμαλία» και «δημιουργεί δικαστικό αδιέξοδο» που «παρακωλύει την εξέλιξη της υπόθεσης» και προτείνει να συνεχιστεί η ανάκριση για τον πρώην υπουργό. Υπέβαλε πρόταση στο δικαστικό συμβούλιο πλημμελειοδικών για συνέχιση της ποινικής δίωξης το οποίο εκκρεμεί ακόμη. Επομένως τουλάχιστον μία δίωξη εκκρεμεί.

4) Να τολμήσω να πω για τους Άδωνη και Αβραμόπουλο ότι δεν εκκλήθησαν από εισαγγελέα παρά τον εντοπισμό αδιευκρίστων ποσών χιλιάδων ευρώ στους λογαριασμούς τους ή θα είναι αφήγημα; Έστω να περιοριστούμε στα ξερά και απτά γεγονότα που αναφέρω παραπάνω.

Για τους παραπάνω λόγους, το θέμα αυτό δεν αποτελεί απλώς ένα τεχνικό και τυπικό ζήτημα. Ακόμη και να υπάρχει το έγγραφο στη δικογραφία (που δεν έχει κλείσει επομένως δεν μιλάμε για περσινά ξινά σταφύλια), ακόμη και να μην ωφελείται ο κ. Λοβέρδος (γιατί αναφέρθηκε το cui bono) είναι απαραίτητο να διαλευκανθεί η υπόθεση για να μην υπάρχει η παραμικρή υπόνοια κακοδικίας και πολιτικής παρέμβασης. Γιατί στην υπόθεση αυτή έχουν συμβεί πολλά. Να θυμίσω λόγου χάρη, τη δικαιολογία που επικαλέστηκε η κυρία Ράικου ενώπιον της εξεταστικής επιτροπής ερωτούμενη για στοιχεία επιβαρυντικά προς τον σύζυγό της που εμπλεκόταν στην υπόθεση: "έχασα τα στοιχεία γιατί πλημμύρισε το σπίτι μου".

Έτσι κι εδώ. Στο τέλος θα πούνε ότι ήρθε ένα ρακούν και έκλεψε τη μετάφραση.


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2022)

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι το ζήτημα το βλέπει ο καθένας ανάλογα με την πολιτική του τοποθέτηση, και τελικά δεν καταλήγουμε πουθενά. Εγώ παντως, και λόγω απόστασης, δεν το παρακολούθησα συστηματικά και δεν έχω άποψη, πέρα από το ότι γελάω όταν ακούω ότι η Ελλάδα έχει διαφθορά, έχει το ένα, έχει το άλλο. Η Ελλάδα έχει κακές δημόσιες σχέσεις, αυτό είναι όλο. Αν θέλετε, να σας πω περιπτώσεις πολιτικής διαφθοράς και διαπλεκόμενων από το ΗΒ, που στην Ελλάδα θα έριχναν κυβερνήσεις και εδώ σφυράμε ανέμελα. Άντε το πολύ να ασχοληθεί κανένα ΜΜΕ λίγο παραπάνω και να βγάλει κανέναν ανώτερο δημόσιο υπάλληλο να μας πει ότι έγιναν λάθη, lessons learned και πάμε παρακάτω.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535020138252193794


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2022)

Και ποιος μετέφρασε την απάντηση του Τσίπρα στα τούρκικα;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 10, 2022)

Σοβαρά τώρα τι είναι αυτή η μόδα με τα ξενόγλωσσα τουί; Το πρώτο που θυμάμαι είναι το ελληνικό του Μακρόν αλλά θα έχει κι άλλα. Δεν σας φαίνεται λίγο γελοιογραφία της διεθνούς πολιτικής, σε στιλ "ξεκίνησε πόλεμος γιατί του έκανε μπλοκ και ριπόρτ";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2022)

Νομίζω ότι στα εσωκοινοτικά υπάρχει τουλάχιστον η λογική της ισοτιμίας των γλωσσών, αλλά μάλλον φταίει ότι ο γκούγκλης είναι μεγάλος μεταφραστικός πειρασμός και ίσως είναι προτιμότερο να τα δημοσιεύουμε μεταφρασμένα και επιμελημένα παρά να βρισκόμαστε μπροστά σε εκπλήξεις.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 10, 2022)

Εννοώ, αυτή η μόδα με ηγέτες κρατών να κάνουν πολιτική με τουί στη γλώσσα του, ας πούμε, παραλήπτη.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 10, 2022)

Marinos said:


> Εννοώ, αυτή η μόδα με ηγέτες κρατών να κάνουν πολιτική με τουί στη γλώσσα του, ας πούμε, παραλήπτη.


Πάντως η απάντηση που έδωσε ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος ήταν λίγο επιπέδου ελληνικής αγωγής. Καλά που δεν είπε ότι είναι η γλώσσα των ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών, για μία ψήφο δεν την κάνανε γλώσσα της Αμερικής κτλ. 

_*Είναι αξιοπρόσεκτο ότι ο Πρόεδρος Ερντογάν επέλεξε να εκφραστεί στα ελληνικά. Είναι γνωστό ότι η ελληνική είναι η γλώσσα της λογικής, της ελευθερίας και του δικαίου.*_


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 17, 2022)

Θα κάνω τον κούκο ανά διαστήματα: δύο εβδομάδες χωρίς καμία επίσημη ανακοίνωση. Όβερ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 2, 2022)

Για να δούμε τις τελευταίες ενδιαφέρουσες εξελίξεις:

1) *Απαλλακτικό είναι το βούλευμα* και δεν παραπέμπονται σε δίκη οι στενοί συνεργάτες της Ελένης Τουλουπάκη, επίκουροι *εισαγγελείς *Διαφθοράς *Χρήστος Ντζούρας και Στέλιος Μανώλης*, όπως και οι *εκδότες Γιάννης Φιλιππάκης και Κώστας Βαξεβάνης*, καθώς και οι *δημοσιογράφοι Γιάννα Παπαδάκου και Αλέξανδρος Τάρκας. *

2) Παραπέμπονται ο Παπαγγελόπουλος και η Τουλουπάκη, *όχι για τη "σκευωρία" της Novartis, **η οποία βγαίνει εντελώς από το κάδρο της ποινικής δίωξης*, αλλά για κακουργηματικού χαρακτήρα κατηγορίες για κατάχρηση εξουσίας και παραβίαση καθήκοντος που αφορούν στη μη αμελλητί, κατά το Σύνταγμα, αποστολή στη Βουλή μήνυσης βουλευτών του ΠΑΣΟΚ με την οποία κατήγγειλαν τον πρώην υπουργό υγείας *Παναγιώτη Κουρουμπλή* και τον τότε υφυπουργό *Ανδρέα Ξανθό* σχετικά με μη τιμολόγηση φαρμάκου. Για όλες τις άλλες κατηγορίες κατά του πρώην υπουργού Δικαιοσύνης και της πρώην επικεφαλής της Εισαγγελίας Διαφθοράς υπάρχει* πλήρης δικαίωσή τους* καθώς κρίνονται* σύννομες και επιβεβλημένες οι ενέργειές τους* για το *σκάνδαλο Novartis* ενώ* νόμιμο *κρίνεται και *το καθεστώς της προστασίας που αποδόθηκε σε κρίσιμους μάρτυρες του μέγα σκανδάλου.*

3) Παρά το γεγονός ότι το βούλευμα καθιστά σαφές ότι η Τουλουπάκη και ο Παπαγγελόπουλος *ΔΕΝ παραπέμπονται για το σκάνδαλο Novartis, *τα ΜΜΕ αλλά και ο ίδιος ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος μετέφεραν fake news για δήθεν παραπομπή τους *για την ενοχοποίηση των δέκα πολιτικών στο σκάνδαλο Novartis. *


Μάλιστα, η δημοσιογράφος Ιωάννα Μάνδρου αναγκάστηκε να ζητήσει συγγνώμη από τους αναγνώστες της καθημερινής και τους τηλεθεατές του ΣΚΑΙ, κάνοντας αναφορά για *ψέματα του συστημικού Τύπου και για οργανωμένη επιχείρηση παραπλάνησης από ανώτατες δικαστικές πηγές* (!) Ηχητικό εδώ




Έκθετος είναι και ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος Γιάννης Οικονόμου, ο οποίος, βασιζόμενος στην αρχική πληροφόρηση που αποδείχθηκε ψευδής, είχε κάνει λόγο για παραπομπή Παπαγγελόπουλου για την υπόθεση Novartis, χαρακτηρίζοντας το γεγονός ως* ενδεικτικό για τα έργα και τις ημέρες της διακυβέρνησης Τσίπρα. *
_"Ο κ. Δημήτρης Παπαγγελόπουλος -ο στενότατος συνεργάτης του κ. Τσίπρα, ο άνθρωπος στον οποίο ο κ. Τσίπρας ανέθεσε το χαρτοφυλάκιο του αναπληρωτή υπουργού Δικαιοσύνης, Διαφάνειας και Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων με αρμοδιότητα τα θέματα διαφθοράς- παραπέμφθηκε χθες με ομόφωνη απόφαση του Δικαστικού Συμβουλίου, στο Ειδικό Δικαστήριο για κατάχρηση εξουσίας σε βαθμό κακουργήματος και παράβαση καθήκοντος σε βαθμό πλημμελήματος ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ σε ό,τι αφορά τα δέκα πολιτικά πρόσωπα που άδικα και σκαιά στοχοποιήθηκαν μέσω της ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗΣ NOVARTIS. Το γεγονός αυτό μιλά από μόνο του για τα έργα και τις ημέρες της διακυβέρνησης Τσίπρα"_

Επομένως, συμπεραίνουμε ότι:

α) κατέρρευσε το κατηγορητήριο της σκευωρίας. Δεν ήταν σκευωροί, ούτε συμμορία οι δημοσιογράφοι, οι εκδότες και οι εισαγγελείς. Και καλείται ο πρωθυπουργός να ζητήσει συγγνώμη για όσα έλεγε από το βήμα της Βουλής στις 30 Ιανουαρίου : «_Μια σκευωρία που κατέρρευσε με πάταγο και οι πρωταγωνιστές της βρίσκονται σήμερα στα χέρια της Δικαιοσύνης. Ένας στο Ειδικό Δικαστήριο και άλλοι κατηγορούμενοι. Όχι για την άποψή τους, αλλά γιατί δημοσίευσαν ψεύτικα στοιχεία για να στήσουν ψεύτικες κατηγορίες. Γι' αυτό καλούνται ως ύποπτοι. *Αυτό δεν λέγεται δημοσιογραφία, λέγεται συμμορία. Δεν λέγεται ελευθεροτυπία αλλά ελευθεροδολοφονία. Με αυτόν τον υπόκοσμο είστε αγκαλιά*_»..
β) διακινήθηκαν fake news τα οποία σύμφωνα ακόμη και με την πλέον συστημική κ. Ιωάννα Μάνδρου ήταν οργανωμένη παραπληροφόρηση
γ) ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος υπέπεσε σε βαρύ σφάλμα παραπληροφόρησης για το οποίο δεν έχει ζητήσει συγγνώμη και δεν έχει αναλάβει ευθύνη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2022)

Να δούμε τι μένει τώρα, με το δικό μου μυαλό, που δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει στενά την υπόθεση (όπως δεν την έχει παρακολουθήσει ο μέσος Έλληνας) και μπορεί να κάνω και κάνα λάθος ακόμα και στα πραγματικά περιστατικά. Τρεις υπάλληλοι της Novartis καρφώνουν πολιτικούς ότι τα πήραν από τη Novartis. Η αριστερά θεωρεί ότι αυτό είναι ευκαιρία να τραυματίσει καίρια τα κόμματα του ως τότε δικομματισμού και ρίχνει όση λάσπη μπορεί. Όταν δεν καταφέρνουν να αποδείξουν τίποτα, αρχίζουν οι απέναντι να φωνάζουν για σκευωρία. Και έρχεται μια πρωία η δικαιοσύνη και απαλλάσσει όλους τους δικαστικούς, τους πολιτικούς και τους δημοσιογράφους που θα μπορούσαν να έχουν στήσει τη σκευωρία. Και στον μέσο πολίτη μένει η εντύπωση ότι μια χαρά τα κανόνισαν τα κόμματα και αφού άντλησαν από την υπόθεση όσα μπορούσαν για τη διακομματική κόντρα και μόνο (όχι για τη χώρα, για τον πολίτη, για τη δικαιοσύνη, αλλά για τη διακομματική κόντρα και μόνο), ήρθε και η δικαιοσύνη και τους έβγαλε όλους αθώους. Έτσι βέβαια δεν πάνε οι μισοί πολίτες να ψηφίσουν, έχουν τη χειρότερη δυνατή ιδέα για όλους τους πολιτικούς, εκτός αν τους ξεγελάσει κανένας επιτήδειος από τα γραφικά άκρα και πιστέψουν ότι θα βρουν εκεί τη σωτηρία.

Για το σβησμένο όνομα του Λοβέρδου μάθαμε τίποτα;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 2, 2022)

Είπες για τα γραφικά άκρα και τι θυμήθηκα, τώρα!  [όταν το σταρ έκανε "αιφνίδια αυτοψία" στο σπίτι του Άδωνη του αδιευκρίνιστου]






Έτσι, για να ευθυμήσουμε και για να αναλογιστούμε και εκείνο το 108 της κατάταξής μας.

Στο θέμα μας, τώρα. Το πιο εύκολο πράγμα είναι να υπάρξει ισοπέδωση και να πεις και οι μεν φταίνε και οι δε φταίνε και χαμένη βγαίνει η δημοκρατία. Υπάρχουν πολλές βρωμιές στην υπόθεση που πρέπει να βρουν απάντηση.

Οι κατηγορίες κατά των δημοσιογράφων κατέρρευσαν γιατί το κατηγορητήριο ήταν εξωφρενικό και ανυπόστατο. Πχ στην Παπαδάκου της έλεγαν για μια εκπομπή ενώ η εισαγγελέας είχε στα χέρια της άλλη εκπομπή άσχετη, θα μπορούσαν να ήταν τα στρουμφάκια. Ομοίως για τον Βαξεβάνη που έλεγαν ότι είχε δημοσιεύσει τις καταθέσεις μαρτύρων πριν την κατάθεσή τους, εν τέλει αποδείχθηκε ότι είχε δημοσιεύσει άλλο περιεχόμενο. Αυτά προδήλως λοιπόν κατέρρευσαν. Για τους εισαγγελείς αντιεισαγγελείς και τον πρώην υπουργό δικαιοσύνης βγήκε το πόρισμα ότι νομίμως ενέργησαν και έψαξαν. Να θυμίσω ότι έχουμε κυβέρνηση Ν.Δ και όχι ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για να πούμε ότι ασκήθηκαν πιέσεις στο συμβούλιο να βγει απαλλακτικό το βούλευμα.

Και πολύ βολικά προσπερνάμε το γεγονός του fake news καθώς και της σιγής που επικρατεί στα περισσότερα μέσα ενημέρωσης. Ανακοινώθηκε κάτι ψευδές. Υπήρξε αντίδραση; Υπήρξε συγγνώμη επίσημη από τον κυβερνητικό εκπρόσωπο; Υπήρξε συγγνώμη στα ΜΜΕ πέραν του Τέλλογλου και της Μάνδρου (η οποία δήλωσε σοκαρισμένη λέει ότι υπήρξε θύμα οργανωμένης παραπληροφόρησης εκ των άνωθεν η οποία ενδεχομένως να εξυπηρετεί πολιτικά κίνητρα) ; Για το σβησμένο όνομα του Λοβέρδου, όπως πολύ σωστά επισημαίνεις, Νίκελ, έχουμε οποιαδήποτε εξέλιξη; 'Οχι. Σιγή. Κουβέντα. Άρα, ποιος πλήττει τη δημοκρατία; Ποιος πλήττει τη διαφάνεια και τη λογοδοσία; Μιλάμε για πολύ σοβαρά γεγονότα και καμία σοβαρότητα στην αντιμετώπισή τους, μόνο απειλές και κατηγορίες.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 3, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> Και πολύ βολικά προσπερνάμε το γεγονός του fake news καθώς και της σιγής που επικρατεί στα περισσότερα μέσα ενημέρωσης.


Όχι καλέ, ποια σιγή; Αν ψάξεις αρκετά, κάτι θα βρεις.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543503234261819397Υπάρχει και αναφορά στα φέικ νιους:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543528369559638016


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> Στο θέμα μας, τώρα. Το πιο εύκολο πράγμα είναι να υπάρξει ισοπέδωση και να πεις και οι μεν φταίνε και οι δε φταίνε και χαμένη βγαίνει η δημοκρατία. Υπάρχουν πολλές βρωμιές στην υπόθεση που πρέπει να βρουν απάντηση.



Κακώς απαντάω, γιατί δεν είμαι αρκετά ενημερωμένος για να κάνω τον συνήγορο της altera pars. Ούτε θέλω εδώ μέσα να κάνουμε αυτή τη δουλειά όπως γίνεται στα ΜΚΔ ή στον κομματικό τύπο, όπου όλα τα επιχειρήματα είναι μονόπλευρα. Έχουμε όμως μια υπόθεση όπου τρία άτομα κατηγόρησαν αναπόδεικτα κάποιους πολιτικούς, το (πρώην;) αντισυστημικό μπλοκ αγκάλιασε αυτές τις καταθέσεις και τις έκανε λάβαρο στον αντιπολιτευτικό του λόγο και σήμερα θέλει να βγει κι από πάνω επειδή τι; Επειδή εξαφανίστηκε το όνομα του Λοβέρδου από ένα έγγραφο ή μεταφέρθηκε λάθος η δικαστική απόφαση για λίγες ώρες; Δεν έχω ιδέα ποια άτομα μπορεί να ευθύνονται για την αμέλεια, την προχειρότητα ή την κακοβουλία με την οποία χειρίστηκαν αυτές τις υποθέσεις, αλλά είναι λίγο μίζερο να θέλουν κάποιοι να βγάλουν ξίγκι απ’ αυτές τις μύγες όταν διαψεύστηκε όλη η χαρά (δεν λέω «τα σχέδια») να πλήξουν καίρια τη ΝΔ και το ΠΑΣΟΚ με το «σκάνδαλο» Novartis.

Γι’ αυτό επανέρχομαι σ’ αυτό που είπα στην αρχή: όταν τρεις «ανωνυμοποιημένες» καταθέσεις μπορούν να φέρουν τόση αναστάτωση στο πολιτικό, δικαστικό και δημοσιογραφικό σύστημα, κάτι πάει πολύ στραβά και μόνο θετικά δεν επηρεάζεται ο μέσος πολίτης.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 4, 2022)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε όμως μια υπόθεση όπου τρία άτομα κατηγόρησαν αναπόδεικτα κάποιους πολιτικούς, το (πρώην;) αντισυστημικό μπλοκ αγκάλιασε αυτές τις καταθέσεις και τις έκανε λάβαρο στον αντιπολιτευτικό του λόγο και σήμερα θέλει να βγει κι από πάνω επειδή τι; Επειδή εξαφανίστηκε το όνομα του Λοβέρδου από ένα έγγραφο ή μεταφέρθηκε λάθος η δικαστική απόφαση για λίγες ώρες;


Εγώ πάλι, που είμαι ενημερωμένη,

Βλέπω μια υπόθεση στην οποία επί 3 χρόνια ο Μητσοτάκης, ο Σαμαράς, ο Άδωνις, ο Βενιζέλος και ο Λοβέρδος λένε ότι θα "γδάρουν" αυτούς που τόλμησαν να τους ελέγξουν, και τους αποκαλούν μέσα στη Βουλή ως συμμορία, υπόκοσμο και Ρασπούτιν.
Βλέπω να διώκονται δημοσιογράφοι γιατί έκαναν έρευνα, με αστείες κατηγορίες που κατέρρευσαν σαν χάρτινος πύργος.
Βλέπω σε άλλες χώρες να ελέγχονται πολιτικοί και να φοράνε βραχιολάκια, και σε εμάς όταν γίνεται το αυτονόητο, δηλαδή ο έλεγχος πολιτικών, να βαφτίζονται οι ενέργειες αυτές εξωδικαστικές, εξωδημοσιογραφικές, σκευωρία και υπόκοσμος.
Βλέπω πρώην εισαγγελείς διαφθοράς να λένε ότι έχασαν παραστατικά συναλλαγών του συζύγου τους γιατί πλημμύρισε το σπίτι τους.
Βλέπω να παραπέμπεται ο Λοβέρδος για δωροληψία, και η ανακρίτρια εδώ και 2 χρόνια να μην έχει διενεργήσει ούτε μία ανακριτική πράξη και στο παρά πέντε να επικαλείται αναρμοδιότητα και να ζητάει αρχειοθέτηση της υπόθεσης με τον ισχυρισμό της παραγραφής βάσει νόμου περί ευθύνης υπουργών. Δύο χρόνια μετά.
Βλέπω να παραποιείται έγγραφο δικογραφίας εγείροντας ζητήματα κακοδικίας και παρέμβασης στη δικαιοσύνη και να υποβαθμίζεται το ζήτημα με ισχυρισμούς όπως, και τι έγινε, ξαναζεσταμένο φαγητό, περσινά ξινά σταφύλια, όλοι τα ξέραμε
Βλέπω να εκδίδεται αμετάκλητο βούλευμα που να λέει ότι 1) καλώς είχαν καθεστώς προστατευμένου μάρτυρα οι μάρτυρες και δεν είναι κουκουλοφόροι, 2) καλώς και νομίμως ενέργησαν οι εισαγγελείς, 3) καλώς και νομίμως ενέργησαν οι δημοσιογράφοι, και άρα να καταρρέει όλο το οικοδόμημα της σκευωρίας με το οποίο μας έχουν ζαλίσει τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια, και...
Δε βλέπω τίποτα μετά. Μόνο έναν κυβερνητικό εκπρόσωπο ο οποίος βγήκε και είπε ότι Παπαγγελόπουλος και Τουλουπάκη παραπέμπονται για Νοβάρτις και να βλέπει ο Σύριζα την κατάντια του. Διαψεύδεται και μετά...σιγή. Μούγκα. Που αν είχαν καταδικαστεί για σκευωρία θα έκαναν πάρτυ κανάλια και Τύπος. Και ο περισσότερος κόσμος -που και αυτός δεν είναι ενημερωμένος- έχει μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι παραπέμφθηκαν όντως για τη Νοβάρτις και ότι τρέχει ειδικό δικαστήριο για τη σκευωρία.


 [έετσι. Την Κυριακή πάλιωσε το θέμα και δεν είναι άξιο συζήτησης]

Βλέπουμε λοιπόν άλλα πράγματα. Και αν δεν καταλαβαίνετε τη σοβαρότητά τους και τα υποβαθμίζετε γιατί, άντε εξαφανίστηκε ένα όνομα και μεταφέρθηκε λάθος η είδηση για λίγες ώρες, και δεν τρέχει και κάτι, λυπάμαι πολύ.

έντιτ: α, και ο μέσος πολίτης τρεντάρει survivor, καρφάκι δεν του καίγεται και ντιπ δεν έχει νιώσει για Νοβάρτις, για να ξέρουμε και τι λέμε. Κρίμα και δυστυχώς. Και αν λες εσύ ότι δεν είσαι ενημερωμένος, που έχεις και επίπεδο και γνώσεις και ασχολείσαι με την επικαιρότητα και την πολιτική, αυτοί έχουν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 8, 2022)

(γενικές σκέψεις με αφορμή τους πολίτες)
Οι πολίτες μπορεί να έχουν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα, αλλά όταν ψηφίζουν αυτό που μας αρέσει τότε είναι ο σοφός λαός, έτσι δεν είναι;
Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω από απόσταση είναι ότι στην ελληνική πολιτική πάντα υπάρχουν δυο- τρεις υποθέσεις που η μία παράταξη χρησιμοποιεί για να κατηγορήσει την άλλη και το αντίστροφο. Οι υποθέσεις αυτές στο μυαλό του κάθε οπαδού είτε παίρνουν υπερφυσικές διαστάσεις είτε είναι αβάσιμη λασπολογία, άρα είναι ή 100 ή μηδέν, άσπρο- μαύρο. Θα νόμιζε ένας εξωγήινος παρατηρητής (εγώ π.χ.) ότι από την έκβαση των υποθέσεων αυτών κρέμεται η ύπαρξη της χώρας ή ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με μυθομανείς. Εχουμε και τα κλισέ, άπλετο φως, να μιλήσει η δικαιοσύνη κλπ. Η δικαιοσύνη παρεμπιπτόντως είναι όπως είναι όλη η χώρα: μια σαλάτα που την ανεξαρτησία και την αμεροληψία της την αμφισβητούν οι πάντες ανάλογα με το τι τους συμφέρει κάθε φορά. Και φυσικά έχουμε και τους δημοσιογράφους, που ποτέ δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί με ερευνητική δημοσιογραφία, κι ας λένε το αντίθετο, που υπηρετούν όποιον τους δώσει τα περισσότερα, να το παίζουν ελεγκτές της δημοκρατίας, σε ΜΜΕ που δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι έχουν όλο και λιγότερη επιρροή στην κοινωνία, κυρίως γιατί το 97% της θεματολογίας τους είναι αντιγραφές από ξένα ΜΜΕ χωρίς παράθεση πηγών, αναλύσεις επιπέδου καφενείου, τροφοδότηση της συνωμοσιολογίας, συνεντεύξεις της πλάκας και μπόλικα γραμματικά λάθη. Στο τέλος οι υποθέσεις ξεφουσκώνουν και προχωράμε στην επόμενη λίγο καιρό αργότερα.
Επειδή όταν ήρθα στο ΗΒ είχα ακριβώς αυτά τα μυαλά, η μόνιμη απορία μου ήταν γιατί εδώ περνάνε στο ντούκου σκάνδαλα που στην Ελλάδα θα έριχναν κυβέρνηση. Και φυσικά, γιατί εμείς έχουμε το όνομα ενώ άλλοι έχουν τη χάρη. Για αυτό το τελευταίο τώρα ξέρω: γιατί εμείς φτιάχνουμε την προς τα έξω εικόνα μας. Για το προηγούμενο, η απάντηση δεν είναι ότι ο κόσμος είναι ηλίθιος ή αμόρφωτος ή δεν αντιλαμβάνεται τη σοβαρότητα μιας κατάστασης. Απλά η χώρα σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να ζήσεις μια καλή ζωή, κι όταν ζεις καλά ξέρεις ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα παραπάνω να κερδίσεις με το να δίνεις σημασία στις μηχανορραφίες πολιτικών.
Τώρα, για να πάμε στη Νοβάρτις, ο μέσος Έλληνας το ξέρει ότι ο γιατρός του τα παίρνει από τις φαρμακευτικές. Είτε γιατί οι μισοί έχουν συγγενή γιατρό, είτε γιατί οι Έλληνες γιατροί είναι όπως όλοι οι υπόλοιποι Έλληνες: μιλάνε πολύ. Και δήθεν εμπιστευτικά, αλλά περισσότερο για φιγούρα, σου λένε πόσα βγάζουν από το ένα ή το άλλο φάρμακο. Ομοίως κι οι φαρμακοποιοί, κι οι πάντες. μια χαρά ξέρουμε όλοι μας τί γίνεται με ένα σωρό άλλες μικροκομπίνες και μικροαπάτες που συσσωρεύονται, αλλά ποτέ δεν σκεφτόμαστε ότι συσσωρεύονται. Επίσης, δεν έχουμε σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση τους πολιτικούς μας (εκτός ίσως από αυτόν που θα μας κάνει κάποιο ρουσφέτι). Και ακόμα περισσότερο, ξέρουμε ή έχουμε δει πολύ χειρότερα. Επομένως αφήνουμε τους πολιτικούς να παίζουν μεταξύ τους τα παιχνίδια που παίζανε πάντα.


----------

